# Vote For Me PLEASE!!!!



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2010)

https://www.thegreatmodelsearch.com/profile.asp?CustomerID=5178

Please log on (free!) and vote for me to win Johnsons hair model competition!!!

People who vote can win ipods and stuff so it's worth it for you too 


PLEASE!!
I BEG OF YOU, I really hope to win this!!

Never did a contest or anything like this before, I hope I win 

Thanks in advance ladies!!!

*EDITED TO ADD:* 
GIRLS _PLEASE_ BOOKMARK THE SITE AND VOTE FOR ME ONCE A DAY IF YOU CAN!!!   THE SITE SAID VOTING IS ALLOWED EVERY 24 HOURS!!! I'D REALLY APPRECIATE IT...


----------



## Eritreladiee (Feb 6, 2010)

Just voted! Good luck, I hope you win too!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 6, 2010)

Whimsy - I just voted for you and pray that you win!!!


----------



## Allandra (Feb 6, 2010)

I just put my vote in.  I was vote number 4.


----------



## Sosoothing (Feb 6, 2010)

I voted............


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies!!!
It's so exciting!!
I really want this!!!  I'm going to try to make my family vote every single day until april.....let's see how that goes LOL


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't use *anything* 3-4  times a week!!!!! 

Voted, and good luck!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2010)

I voted....do your thang girl!


----------



## keepithealthy (Feb 6, 2010)

I voted for you.  !


----------



## Toy (Feb 6, 2010)

Just voted good luck!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you so much!!
And good luck to you, maybe one of you will win the ipod prizes!!!


----------



## finickyone (Feb 6, 2010)

Just voted! 

Bump this thread daily to remind us & I will vote for you daily. I just checked out the top 20 & they have nothing on you! Good luck!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2010)

finickyone said:


> Just voted!
> *
> Bump this thread daily to remind us & I will vote for you daily. *I just checked out the top 20 & they have nothing on you! Good luck!



You are the best!!!  

Good idea, and THANKS I'll do that!!!

Yes, I wanna beat all them top 20 heifers!!!!


----------



## aurora3140 (Feb 6, 2010)

I voted.  Good luck!  Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Keen (Feb 6, 2010)

bumping for you...


----------



## Poopiedo (Feb 6, 2010)

I voted.  Your hair is pretty and you have natural beauty. Good luck and I hope you win.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> I voted.  Your hair is pretty and you have natural beauty. Good luck and I hope you win.



Thanks!!!...um....can I ask you a question...howd you come up with your user name?


----------



## Poopiedo (Feb 6, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks!!!...um....can I ask you a question...howd you come up with your user name?


 
That's what my dad would call me. We were very close. He passed away a few years ago and I just held on to that childhood nickname.


----------



## Eclass215 (Feb 6, 2010)

I voted - get it girl!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> That's what my dad would call me. We were very close. He passed away a few years ago and I just held on to that childhood nickname.



Thats what I called my brother when he was a little baby!!!  

So sorry about your loss.


----------



## robot. (Feb 6, 2010)

You know you've got my vote. Good luck!


----------



## simplymyself (Feb 7, 2010)

You have my vote too!  Good luck!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 7, 2010)

Just voted (for you, of course!). Do you have a facebook page? Maybe you could get all your friends  there to vote and also promote you somehow. You need to campaign aggressively!

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy, my vote for you have been successfully received. I wish you all the best.


----------



## guudhair (Feb 7, 2010)

voted for you...good luck!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just voted, hope you win, good luck!!!


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 7, 2010)

Just voted. It would be nice to have a member on here win.


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 7, 2010)

Voted for you!


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 7, 2010)

I just voted for you.  You have one of the best heads on hair on there...not sure why some of them even entered the contest though...

I'm just sayin!  

Good luck and I hope you win!!


----------



## Bulletproof (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted. Good Luck.


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 7, 2010)

I just voted for you, and good luck!


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted for you!


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted for you Whimsy!! 
Your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## rainbowknots (Feb 7, 2010)

Done. Good luck, you have beautiful hair.


----------



## Latina17 (Feb 7, 2010)

just voted! good luck!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 7, 2010)

Voted! Good Luck!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted for ya, too.


----------



## deborah11 (Feb 7, 2010)

just voted. good luck. your hair is beautiful


----------



## shtow (Feb 7, 2010)

Voted.........


----------



## CurlyNue (Feb 7, 2010)

You got my vote.


----------



## bahamababe242 (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted ! Good luck!


----------



## tocthesunrise (Feb 7, 2010)

I just voted and registered!!! Great luck!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!  I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!! I really appreciate the votes.  I'm bumping this daily for repeat voting.  I am determined to win this thing!!



lilikoi said:


> Just voted (for you, of course!). Do you have a facebook page? Maybe you could get all your friends  there to vote and also promote you somehow. You need to campaign aggressively!
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!



thanks lilikoi, you're so right! I put it up on facebook, and a couple people responded, I guess I'll try to do it every day too, and get my vote count up!  I also made a youtube vid begging shamelessly for votes hahaha tacky, yes, but i dont even care.  I WANNA WIN!!!



kiesha8185 said:


> I just voted for you.  You have one of the best heads on hair on there...not sure why some of them even entered the contest though...
> 
> I'm just sayin!
> 
> Good luck and I hope you win!!



HAHA I think maybe people just were excited to get on the site and didn't take time to choose the best photo to represent themselves...that's probably it. 



PikiNiki said:


> I just voted for you, and good luck!



Thanks Piki...but how bout you just lemme borrow about 12 inches of your hair instead?  Great Length Girl!!!


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Feb 7, 2010)

voted for ya!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted. I have always admired your hair! You deserve to win. I'll try to vote as often as possible.


----------



## ajacks (Feb 7, 2010)

Just voted for you, will try to remember to come back and vote again!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just voted! Good Luck!


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 7, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## CarolinaGal (Feb 7, 2010)

I just registered and voted for you today! I can't wait to vote for you again tomorrow because I don't see HOW most of those other ladies are in the top 20 and not you! It's a conspiracy I tell you!!!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 7, 2010)

I just voted! Your hair looks beautiful in the pic, btw...I'll go back tomorrow too! Best wishes!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks! I love yall!!!!


----------



## Amcd (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck!  I voted for you today.  Keep reminding  us.


----------



## Uber (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck, just voted!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 7, 2010)

I just voted!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

Place my vote, good luck!


----------



## caribgirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Voted! Hope that you win, Whims!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Feb 7, 2010)

just voted, best wishes in the competition.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Feb 7, 2010)

i voted... i wish more people would go and vote for you too!


----------



## Queen V (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted; best of luck!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 7, 2010)

Voted. Nice pic!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted too!!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 7, 2010)

Voted for you Whimsy.  Good luck.  You should edit your original post to let everybody know that they can vote for you once every 24 hours.  Get that vote count up ...


----------



## tkj25 (Feb 7, 2010)

just voted for you. you have amazing hair. hope you win!


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 7, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> *I don't use anything 3-4 times a week!!!!!*
> 
> Voted, and good luck!!!


 
I know, right?  I kept staring at that part thinking, "huh?"

*Whimsy*:  I just voted for you.  I hope you win.  I see that you can vote once a day, so I'll vote for you again if I remember.

Good luck!


----------



## Allandra (Feb 7, 2010)

Let's help our girl Whimsy win.  The site indicates we're allowed to vote once per day.


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 7, 2010)

You just got my vote!  Good luck!


----------



## HairTreasure (Feb 7, 2010)

I just voted. Best of luck to you!


----------



## finickyone (Feb 7, 2010)

Just voted again! Going to try really hard to remember to do it once a day!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

Just voted, good luck.


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been bugging my friends and family about this all day long! I'm going to check up on them tomorrow to see if they voted; I know a few of them did. Good luck!


----------



## cocoagirl (Feb 7, 2010)

just voted, good luck!


----------



## nikki2229 (Feb 7, 2010)

You have my vote.
Please remember to bump this thread regularly so that we will continue to support you.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh. I'm literally teary eyed right now lol.  THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH for the support!!! I'm so grateful!!!!  
I LOVE YOU LADIES you're all the best!!!!


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy, that is a fabulous picture! I think I voted for you--do I have to complete the registration for my vote to count?


----------



## Eritreladiee (Feb 7, 2010)

I just voted again . You got almost 90 votes in 24 hours---I have a feeling you're gonna win


----------



## whitedaisez (Feb 8, 2010)

I voted! I hope you win


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

Supergirl said:


> Whimsy, that is a fabulous picture! I think I voted for you--do I have to complete the registration for my vote to count?



Yes u have to register, and it'll tell you that your vote has been successfully added.  It's free to register tho!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 8, 2010)

Supporting you and that gorgeous hair.  Good Luck!!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 8, 2010)

CarolinaGal said:


> I just registered and voted for you today! I can't wait to vote for you again tomorrow because I don't see HOW most of those other ladies are in the top 20 and not you! It's a conspiracy I tell you!!!


*Is it just me or did anyone else spot a crapload of weaves?*


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Is it just me or did anyone else spot a crapload of weaves?*




I'm not good at spotting that kinda stuff, unless it's really obvious.

EDITED TO ADD:
PLEASE VOTE AGAIN TODAY LADIES! You can vote every 24 hours!!!  
THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Voted for you..good luck


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 8, 2010)

Voted for you! I hope you win!!!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Feb 8, 2010)

Ya vote'! Good luck!


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 8, 2010)

voted- Good luck


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Ladies!!!!
OMG I just checked and i have 111 votes so far!  You guys are great!  
The girl in the lead has like 700! wtf!?


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

bumpety bump...


----------



## Ivey14 (Feb 8, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## cutenss (Feb 8, 2010)

I was waiting for a member to be in this contest so that I could vote for them.  Good luck.


----------



## chrstndiva (Feb 8, 2010)

Just voted for you.  Good luck!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

cutenss said:


> I was waiting for a member to be in this contest so that I could vote for them.  Good luck.



Thank you, and LOL @ your location


----------



## lushlady (Feb 8, 2010)

I just voted for you.  Looks like you are almost in the top twenty now.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

misslaraj said:


> I just voted for you.  Looks like you are almost in the top twenty now.



YAY!!! I'm almost there!!!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 8, 2010)

Just voted again!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 8, 2010)

Vote for today done.  I sent an email to some friends asking them to vote too.  It would be great if a LHCF member won.

ETA:  I decided to go read the rules.  Sooooo, it looks like the top 48 vote getters by the April 15th ending date will all be considered by the judges using a set of criteria.  That's nice to know because some of the top vote getters at this point are .  

What I like is that once the real judging starts, everybody starts on a level playing field (# of votes doesn't matter). 

The ones that make that cut will undergo a background check.  That'll likely knock out some more of them (depending on what they're looking for).  

If you can maintain the standing that you have now (in the top 48) you're actually looking quite good.


----------



## ajacks (Feb 8, 2010)

I voted again!


----------



## CosmopolitanChic (Feb 8, 2010)

Soulfusion told me about this, and you  have very gorgeous hair. I voted for you. I hope you win. Good Luck!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 8, 2010)

ttt ..........


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck, I hope you win.


----------



## Nayna (Feb 8, 2010)

You got my vote. Good luck!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

see i read it wrong then.
my understanding was the top 4 votegetters go to la
the top 8 semifinalists are chosen from the top 48 (after they weed out the wackos or whatever)

I guess by what you said if i can just stay in the top 20 i'm ok.  i wanna win SOOO badly.  



soulfusion said:


> Vote for today done.  I sent an email to some friends asking them to vote too.  It would be great if a LHCF member won.
> 
> ETA:  I decided to go read the rules.  Sooooo, it looks like the top 48 vote getters by the April 15th ending date will all be considered by the judges using a set of criteria.  That's nice to know because some of the top vote getters at this point are .
> 
> ...


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 9, 2010)

As of right now, you are only 2 votes away from being in the Top 20! As long as everyone remembers to vote everyday and reminds their friends/family to do the same you should be fine. Good luck!

Bump Bump Bump...


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 9, 2010)

Just put you 3 votes away from the top 20! (142 vs 145 for current number 20)

Come on, girl! Register all your friends yourself (with their explicit permission, of course!) and then remind them to vote everyday. I just htink that the lengthy, tedious registration is a big deterrent (I almost didn't do it). But logging in to vote everyday is not so hard. 

Work it!

(can you tell I'm really rooting for my candidate?)

Good luck!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 9, 2010)

Just voted again.


----------



## CarolinaGal (Feb 9, 2010)

I just voted for today


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 9, 2010)

Just reminded my sister. Good luck!


----------



## doriannc (Feb 9, 2010)

got my vote, but wow 1,587 views to this post and only 141 votes?  somebody's hatin big time.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 9, 2010)

I voted for you, I hope you win! I also bookmarked the page, I hope I remember to keep voting.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 9, 2010)

doriannc said:


> got my vote, but wow 1,587 views to this post and only 141 votes?  somebody's hatin big time.




I thought the same thing...... I am going to try and remember to vote daily, maybe I will make it my home page.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 9, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> Just put you 3 votes away from the top 20! (142 vs 145 for current number 20)
> 
> Come on, girl! Register all your friends yourself (with their explicit permission, of course!) and then remind them to vote everyday. I just htink that the lengthy, tedious registration is a big deterrent (I almost didn't do it). But logging in to vote everyday is not so hard.
> 
> ...



LOL! Thanks for rooting.  That's a great idea, I'll definitely start signing people up myself, because that registration is quite annoying.  Thanks for the idea, Mrs. Campaign Manager lol.  I'm on it!  



doriannc said:


> got my vote, but wow 1,587 views to this post and only 141 votes?  somebody's hatin big time.



See, I noticed that, but I don't want to think that way.  I'm just really grateful that you guys have voted, and voted on multiple days.  I really appreciate it.  I can understand it if some people just don't feel like it.  Super happy for the ones that do vote though!!!   But...i couldn't help thinking that "damn! I'd be in the lead by now!" if everyone who viewed had voted.  ::happy shrug::


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 9, 2010)

I voted! Good Luck!


----------



## DecemberBaby (Feb 9, 2010)

I voted for you!  Good luck Whimsy!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 9, 2010)

Everyone remember to vote everyday! I'll try to post this on my Facebook to get my friends and fam to vote for you too.


----------



## aurora3140 (Feb 9, 2010)

I voted again and saw you made Top 20!

Congratulations!  I'm rooting for you.


----------



## growinglong777 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just voted, gorgeous Pic!


----------



## Tickin4Gold (Feb 9, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful. I will vote


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 9, 2010)

You've got my vote Whimsy...

Good Luck!!!

Forgot to add that your picture is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! I'm in the top 20 now!!! WOOOHOOOOO!!


----------



## Missi (Feb 9, 2010)

vote #175.....Good Luck Whimsey


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 9, 2010)

voted again.


----------



## BrandNew (Feb 9, 2010)

Voted for you! Hope you win.


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just voted for you sweetie good luck I hope you win too.


----------



## tricie (Feb 9, 2010)

Winning this contest is in the bag, girl!  Voted for ya!    Your photo and hair look wonderful!  

Best wishes to ya!


----------



## jmac (Feb 9, 2010)

I voted!!!  Beautiful hair btw!  I hope you win and give a shout out to us LHCF chicas!  Best of blessings to u!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 9, 2010)

jmac said:


> I voted!!!  Beautiful hair btw!  I hope you win and give a shout out to us LHCF chicas!  Best of blessings to u!



Are you kidding!? I TOTALLY WILL!!! I was thinking that too, that if I win and there's any kind of way for me to thank people LHCF would get all my gratitude, and also, the year's worth of products that if I win I'd find a way to give them away to some LHCFers too. 

I really hope that an LHCFer wins the trip to LA for the judging part (if I get to LA too) so we could have a lil mini lhcf meetup and celebrate at the same time.

My fingers are crossed for you guys to win the ipod prizes too!


ETA:  WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!


----------



## ajacks (Feb 9, 2010)

Voted again!  As long as I'm snowed in I will probably remember to vote everyday.  How long is the voting process BTW?


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 9, 2010)

Tickin4Gold said:


> Your hair is beautiful. I will vote



Your hair is very pretty, too!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 9, 2010)

RATS! My vote didn't go through!:

"An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator at [email protected]."

Anybody else having problems?


I'll try again later.


----------



## finickyone (Feb 9, 2010)

YAY! Whimsy has made the top 20! Now let's work to get her in the top 10!


----------



## Stepiphanie (Feb 9, 2010)

Voted. Good Luck!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you all, I wish the thanks button was here so I could "thank" you guys. but THANK YOU ALL!!!!  
This is so exciting!


----------



## finickyone (Feb 9, 2010)

doriannc said:


> got my vote, but wow 1,587 views to this post and only 141 votes?  somebody's hatin big time.



HAHA, when the views on this thread was in the 800s, I had typed a similar message & decided not to hit the submit button. I didn't want to jeopardize Whimsy's chances. Seriously though, how can we not support our LHCF sister? All you have to do is check out the other ladies on the link & see that Whimsy is very deserving. Plus, if you're lucky you might just win an ipod! lol


----------



## MizzCoco (Feb 9, 2010)

Voted! Good luck!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 9, 2010)

Got my vote in for today.  She's two votes away from the #10 spot.


----------



## blksndrlla (Feb 9, 2010)

I've voted twice!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 9, 2010)

VOTED!

*You're now in the TOP TEN!!!*

(This is getting really exciting!)


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 10, 2010)

^^ I know, right?  She's #7!  I gotta go call my son and brothers and make them vote tonight before I go to sleep.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 10, 2010)

Voted...bumping 4 Whimsy


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 10, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!  I just voted for you again!

Good luck!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 10, 2010)

THANKS SO MUCH LADIES!!!! Did you notice the old top two people have been removed.... I wonder what happened?!?!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 10, 2010)

I noticed that too.  They had TOO MANY votes, TOO fast.  I wondered if they had figured out some automated way to generate mass registrations or something.  I know nothing about programming and the like, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's possible.



Whimsy said:


> THANKS SO MUCH LADIES!!!! Did you notice the old top two people have been removed.... I wonder what happened?!?!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 10, 2010)

Which ladies were removed cause I still see that one lady with the 800 votes up there


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 10, 2010)

You're in the top 10, go girl!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

Voted again!!  You are moving up girl!  Hoping you win.

  Bumping for the snowed in ladies.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 10, 2010)

Just voted, wishing you the best.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies!  
I'm so excited!


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Best wishes Whimsy!! Just voted for you... keep us posted.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 10, 2010)

9th place now!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 10, 2010)

Done with my voting duties for today!

I wanna see you in the top 8 today!


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 10, 2010)

My mom and I voted today. You're climbing on up there!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 10, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Which ladies were removed cause I still see that one lady with the 800 votes up there



Chamir Conley was removed, but now she's back, when she left she had like 780 someodd votes, and now she has 310.

My boyfriend is monitoring the top 20 LMAO   He says thanks to you also btw.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 10, 2010)

I voted. Your hair is beautiful in that pic. Good luck!


----------



## CarolinaGal (Feb 10, 2010)

I got my vote in for today. Now....



Bumping the thread


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 10, 2010)

Voted for the day.  

ttt ...


----------



## lushlady (Feb 11, 2010)

Just voted again.  Good Luck!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 11, 2010)

I voted!!! But we have to do better Laquita is sitting on the number one spot with 868 votes. You mean to tell me that LFCH ladies can shut down a BSS in one day over a product. But we can't get our own LHCF sista to the number one spot in the same amount of time. 

We have to help Whimsy get that number #1 spot!


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 11, 2010)

Just voted for you! You look great on the site. Hope you win! Take care!


----------



## nikki2229 (Feb 11, 2010)

You're moving on up Whimsy.
I've been voting but haven't been posting in here. Good luck.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 11, 2010)

I placed my vote for today!


----------



## joy2day (Feb 11, 2010)

Voted for you love, good luck!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 11, 2010)

lol! _(as I eye the clock to see if I have enough time to hit the health food store for chia seeds and still slide into the office before the 10am staff)_



Firstborn2 said:


> I voted!!! But we have to do better Laquita is sitting on the number one spot with 868 votes. *You mean to tell me that LFCH ladies can shut down a BSS in one day over a product. But we can't get our own LHCF sista to the number one spot in the same amount of time*.
> 
> We have to help Whimsy get that number #1 spot!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 11, 2010)

Come on ladies, support.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## chelleyrock (Feb 11, 2010)

You got my vote, Whimsy.  Good Luck!!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 11, 2010)

good luck.....


----------



## blackviolet (Feb 11, 2010)

Good  Luck Whimsey, I voted for you run girl,run


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 11, 2010)

blackviolet said:


> Good  Luck Whimsey, I voted for you run girl,run



Thanks and WELCOME!!!


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 11, 2010)

Voted again today.

Hope this thread keeps getting bumped to the top as a reminder.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 11, 2010)

Just voted again!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 11, 2010)

I just gave you vote #295!

Go, Whimsy!


P.S. I'm still shocked/disappointed you're not getting more votes from this forum ...Oh, well-- _I'll_ keep voting!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for voting ladies.

Stay POSITIVE lilikoi!!!


----------



## myxdchiick (Feb 11, 2010)

I just voted! Vote #316


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 11, 2010)

***Bumping****


----------



## momoftrips (Feb 11, 2010)

Just voted for you!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 11, 2010)

momoftrips said:


> Just voted for you!



Thank you and welcome and your lil angels in your siggie are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Brooklyn72 (Feb 11, 2010)

I voted for you!! Good Luck!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 11, 2010)

It's prime voting time--This post needs a *BUMP!*


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 11, 2010)

Bumpin again....


----------



## lushlady (Feb 12, 2010)

I just voted for you again.  332!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for the support ladies!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 12, 2010)

It's my pleasure to vote for you! Completed my vote for today ;0)


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2010)

VOTED


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!

I just voted for you again.  You have 340 votes.

Good luck!


----------



## Gibsongal (Feb 12, 2010)

Done. Will keep voting for ya. Good Luck!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 12, 2010)

voting done.


----------



## loved (Feb 12, 2010)

Done. This is one of my dailies at online-sweepstakes. Good luck! You have beautiful hair and you deserve the win.


----------



## momoftrips (Feb 12, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Thank you and welcome and your lil angels in your siggie are ADORABLE!!!


 
Thank you and I voted again!


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 12, 2010)

Just voted for today!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 12, 2010)

Voted for today.  Trying to get you in the top 10 and ultimately #1.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 12, 2010)

*C'MON LADIES*
*Vote!!!*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 12, 2010)

Done!!!


----------



## guudhair (Feb 12, 2010)

voted for you


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 12, 2010)

placed my vote....


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (Feb 12, 2010)

Done..I will vote daily!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you all so much for voting.  That top chick has a thousand and some odd votes!! WTF!?!?!? Sheesh!!! I gotta go start hustlin hard for these votes!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 13, 2010)

I voted and I will vote as much as I can. We got to get you ahead of Laquita. Phhff


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 13, 2010)

whimpsy have you posted a thread in off top and makeup, you no some ladies don't even come on this side of the board anymore.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> whimpsy have you posted a thread in off top and makeup, you no some ladies don't even come on this side of the board anymore.



I did post it in off topic....i got zero responses  

I'll post in makeup  thanks!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Me, my mama, my auntie, pookie and 'nem all voted this morning.  My brother says if you win, he expects to be hooked up with a can of Afro Sheen or somethin'. lol!

ETA:  And oh yeah.  My Aunt committed the #2 (#1 being the weave check yank) LHCF violation this morning.  She called me and asked, "Is alllll that HER hair???"  lol!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 13, 2010)

Just giving the thread a lil bump!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 13, 2010)

soulfusion said:


> Me, my mama, my auntie, pookie and 'nem all voted this morning. My brother says if you win, he expects to be hooked up with a can of Afro Sheen or somethin'. lol!
> 
> ETA: And oh yeah. My Aunt committed the #2 (#1 being the weave check yank) LHCF violation this morning. She called me and asked, "Is alllll that HER hair???" lol!


 
LOL @ pookie and 'nem. 

I got my fam and a handful of my college friends to vote for her too. Stood right over them as they registered juuuuust to make sure they did what I asked of them lol.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Thank you all so much for voting. That top chick has a thousand and some odd votes!! WTF!?!?!? Sheesh!!! I gotta go start hustlin hard for these votes!


 

I have to admit I am a bit SHOCKED! that you aren't at least in the 
top 3 erplexed.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 13, 2010)

Voted again.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 13, 2010)

voted again!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 13, 2010)

Yipeeeeeee! Glad to see your number of votes GROWING! 
I placed my vote for today!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

ttt .............................


----------



## tri3nity (Feb 13, 2010)

I just Voted!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 13, 2010)

Just voted! 

WOW--You've gotten some momentum since yesterday!

*You're one vote away from the TOP 8!!!!*


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!  I just voted.

Good luck!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 13, 2010)

Buuuuuuuuuuuumping


----------



## taj (Feb 13, 2010)

I sure will!!


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 13, 2010)

Just wanted to remind everyone to vote today, if you haven't already. And bumping!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm still voting several times.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't vote again until around 11 55. I've been trying to vote all day but I will put my vote in by 12 am.


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

#8 out of 441 contestants ... not too shabby!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 14, 2010)

Midnight.
Everyone can vote again


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 14, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Midnight.
> *Everyone can vote again*



That's right!

I just did.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 14, 2010)

You ladies are so awesome!!! Thanks for voting!! Oh man, i'm moving up!!!


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 14, 2010)

#8!!! I've been voting everyday like a mad-person b/c some of the ppl that are above you in the votes don't have better hair!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 14, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> #8!!! I've been voting everyday like a mad-person b/c some of the ppl that are above you in the votes don't have better hair!!!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 14, 2010)

the soulfusion clan has voted ... you're #7!!!  Four people need to go vote and bump Whimsy into the 500's!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess I have to vote at the same time every day, it seems to think I have already voted....;0( 

I will continue to try.


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 14, 2010)

^^ That's the only way we're able to do it.  Apparently, you can't submit another vote until a 24 hour period has elapsed.  

mari, how long have you been taking the chorella, spirulina blend and what do you mix it with?  I read part of that long thread last night and still need to decide how to take it.

ETA:  And mari, when you see this ... did you start out at the amount that you're at or did you gradually build up?  Thanks!


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm so excited for you!  You're in the "side bar"


----------



## Flavia (Feb 14, 2010)

Voted for today.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 14, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> I'm so excited for you!  You're in the "side bar"



She's moving on up!


----------



## yellagirl730 (Feb 14, 2010)

Just voted,  good luck!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 14, 2010)

Voted again.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 14, 2010)

Just voted.  Good luck.  You are getting there.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 14, 2010)

Just bumping again for the evening crowd


----------



## dr.j (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^^ Thanks for bumping.  Voted again.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 14, 2010)

I have successfully voted!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 14, 2010)

Voted again, and I put a link on my facebook


----------



## CarolinaGal (Feb 14, 2010)

Bumping...I almost forgot to vote today.


----------



## CarolinaGal (Feb 14, 2010)

Trini_Chutney said:


> Voted again, and I put a link on my facebook


 
Great idea! I just did the same


----------



## God_Favor (Feb 14, 2010)

i voted. good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 14, 2010)

Trini_Chutney said:


> Voted again, and I put a link on my facebook





CarolinaGal said:


> Great idea! I just did the same




THANK YOU GIRLS!!!! That's awesome!!! I really appreciate it!!!

I keep posting it on my FB every day as well.  I wish I new a cult leader or something who'd get all his/her followers to vote for me daily


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 14, 2010)

Just voted! bump bump bump


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 14, 2010)

CarolinaGal said:


> Great idea! I just did the same




tehehe, I did the same earlier in the week and so did my mom. I'm hoping that my cousins will follow suit. 
LHCF is awesome.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 14, 2010)

Voted again


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 14, 2010)

Get your votes in before midnight and then............vote again lol


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 15, 2010)

Voted...Bumping


----------



## guudhair (Feb 15, 2010)

voted......


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 15, 2010)

Get your morning votes in folks


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to wait until eve now, but I am on it!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for helping me ladies!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 15, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks for helping me ladies!!


 
You're welcome. I _reallllly_ hope you win this, your hair is stunning.


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 15, 2010)

The soulfusions are done.    You're #6 girly!  Three more votes and you're in the 600's.  You're doing great!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 15, 2010)

Just voted for you again....


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## bablou00 (Feb 15, 2010)

voted!!! good luck


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## lushlady (Feb 15, 2010)

Just voted-610.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 15, 2010)

Voted today.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, got my vote in for today!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 15, 2010)

We can't vote again until tonight...I'm glad you have moved up....YAY!!!


----------



## CarolinaGal (Feb 15, 2010)

Voted for today and.....BUMP!!!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 15, 2010)

Reporting for voting duty!

Done for today.


----------



## finickyone (Feb 15, 2010)

The voting is going great Whimsy! With my vote, you're now tied for 7th place!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 15, 2010)

She's dropped a bit since this morning.
*VOTE LADIES!!!*


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 15, 2010)

thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Flavia (Feb 15, 2010)

Voted..............


----------



## nikki2229 (Feb 15, 2010)

Voted......


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 15, 2010)

Question: why are some of the contestants sprawled out on their beds in their contest photo?


----------



## sheava (Feb 15, 2010)

I voted for you. Hope you win because your hair is beautiful.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 15, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Question: why are some of the contestants sprawled out on their beds in their contest photo?



LMAO hey they're trying to get those votes any way they possibly can


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 15, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> She's dropped a bit since this morning.
> *VOTE LADIES!!!*




Oh No! I wish there was a way we could encourage others to vote.  With all of us here, it makes no sense that she can't be guaranteed a win....I sure would love to see it happen hands down!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 15, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> Oh No! I wish there was a way we could encourage others to vote.  With all of us here, it makes no sense that she can't be guaranteed a win....I sure would love to see it happen hands down!



I agree! This board is like a family, I would hope that we could all come together to simply vote for one of our own.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 15, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> Oh No! I wish there was a way we could encourage others to vote.  With all of us here, it makes no sense that she can't be guaranteed a win....I sure would love to see it happen hands down!



Thanks, I wish there was too, but I'm truly just grateful for those of you who are! I mean, you guys are so nice to go and vote each day and remind others to as well.  
I'm so excited, and so happy to have the support of the members I do have the support of.  Ya know!? 
I hope I win!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Question: why are some of the contestants sprawled out on their beds in their contest photo?


 
I hadn't notice, maybe they are trying to get their sexy on 



mariofmagdal said:


> Oh No! I wish there was a way we could encourage others to vote.  With all of us here, it makes no sense that she can't be guaranteed a win....I sure would love to see it happen hands down!


 
This is what I don't understand, there is to many of us, for Whimsy not to be above Quita erplexed. Oh well I know I will keep voting....Goodluck


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 16, 2010)

Bumping for the breakfast crew ...


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 16, 2010)

Just did my daily voting.  I still don't understand why you're not on top yet.    Come on ladies spread the word.  We can do this.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 16, 2010)

Let's get to voting!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!! I'm in the 700s I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 16, 2010)

^^ Yep.  Just because people aren't posting to this thread doesn't mean that LHCF isn't supporting you.  With just a cursory glance, it seems that you're averaging around 100 votes per day.  

  The ladies are coming through.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 16, 2010)

^^^

Gotta love my LHCF girls!!!
Plus I put a blast on twitter, facebook, youtube, my family, my friends....
I wish I could run down to the station of good morning america and pull a kanye on the mic, like "yo...this daily news is interesting, but you gotta vote for whimsy on the hair competition, he's go the greatest hair picture of all time!"

But alas, back to reality...


----------



## Amcd (Feb 16, 2010)

Bumping because I like to see you move up in the rankings!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 16, 2010)

You are ranked #4 now with 720 votes!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm so upset!  Look what I just got in my email box:

Greetings Contestant,

This is an attempt to issue a warning in regards to your entry in The Great Model Search. Your account has been flagged for inappropriate use of the voting system by registering multiple email addresses with the same password, and using those email addresses to place illegitimate votes on your behalf.  Any votes placed from these dummy accounts will be deleted, and any further inappropriate attempt to circumvent the system will result in your disqualification from the contest, whether the person performing this activity is you or someone acting on your behalf.  Please advise your friends and family members to adhere to the rules of the contest and to vote for you with integrity.
-- 
Sincerely,

The Great Model Search Team


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 16, 2010)

OK - 

So I responded: 

I have promoted myself on youtube, I don't have control over the voters but I am sure that they are voting with integrity.
I have no clue who had done this, but I am certain it is none of my friends/family.  It's sad that there are cheaters, I've noticed several contestants rising in the ranks super quickly, but I assure you that I am not cheating, and it is unfortunate that I am to be penalized for this.

And they responded back with: 

Hi Danielle,

In your particular instance, it appeared as though there were only a handful of votes cast in this way.  They will be removed but you should not be too impacted.  Going forward these voters will be required to change their passwords in order to vote. Don’t  worry, this has happened to other contestants who have bounced back quickly.

Best!


HUMPH!!!!


----------



## lushlady (Feb 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I'm so upset!  Look what I just got in my email box:
> 
> Greetings Contestant,
> 
> ...



This is not quite fair.  If you have 100 or so people voting for you everyday, there is the possibility that two or more people who don't even know each other have the same password.  Especially if it is something like abc123.  I would think they would have a cross check like IP address or something else.  

Anyway, I just voted for you.  Good luck.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, that is sad news. I am sure you will bounce back. I will be casting my vote shortly. Keep your head up, you are going to be the WINNER!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 16, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## kasey (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Whimsy, I just registered and voted for you. Best wishes. --c


----------



## NanieHaitienne (Feb 16, 2010)

I voted! hope you win


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 16, 2010)

Voted  
You are kicking butt Girl!


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Voted, Good luck, my daughter is an aspiring model as well, so I feel good about supporting other aspiring sisters that want to model.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow you are in 4th place!!!!
738 votes<--- that's my vote!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 16, 2010)

whimsy, I hope you make it to #1...you're almost there!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you ladies, the setback wasn't so bad after all!!!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder if a rival is trying to trip you up, real ugly

I looked at all the other contestants and you have the best hair, and the best hair picture IMO  Of course that's cuz I ain't in the contest
yeah right!


Whimsy said:


> Thank you ladies, the setback wasn't so bad after all!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 16, 2010)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> I wonder if a rival is trying to trip you up, real ugly
> 
> I looked at all the other contestants and you have the best hair, and the best hair picture IMO  Of course that's cuz I ain't in the contest
> yeah right!



No negativity onyx!!!

Lets just focus on the WIN!!!

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> No negativity
> 
> Lets just focus on the WIN!!!



I really appreciate your upbeat attitude --I'm learning something here...

Behold the power of positive thinking!


I'm so excited that you're now in the top 4!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yesss Whimsy, Sorry Whimsy:luv2:


Whimsy said:


> No negativity onyx!!!
> 
> Lets just focus on the WIN!!!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 16, 2010)

Waahoooooo  top 4 baby!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 16, 2010)

Um......i'm down to 481 votes.
WTF is going on here?!?!?!


----------



## Amcd (Feb 16, 2010)

Whoa, that is a HUGE drop, not the handful they quoted you.  What's going on???


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been gone for a few hours and came back to this (????)  You're still in the top but I'm calling foul.  On a positive note ... the top 48 all get the same consideration and you've got one of the best heads of hair!

You'll bounce back.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 16, 2010)

What in the porkchops is going on? This morning your were in 700range, what happened?  

I will continue to vote until the very end, I have my family voting as well. Soulfusion is correct, you do have the best hair and photo in the competition.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 16, 2010)

This is super disheartening, but what can I do but keep on voting, I'm trying to get more voters on my side any way I can.  I'm bout to put up signs in my building or something lol.  j/k on that one...but only barely. lol


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 16, 2010)

I am about to vote now! That is terrible. Something doesn't sound right about that!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 16, 2010)

Ooops I have to wait. i don't remember what time I voted last. I wish they would let you vote once a day and not once every 24 hours. That's too much.


----------



## ajacks (Feb 17, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Ooops I have to wait. i don't remember what time I voted last. I *wish they would let you vote once a day* and not once every 24 hours. That's too much.



Yes, I definitely agree.  But I]ll keep going back and voting for you Whimsy.  We'll get you back in the top 4 again!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I voted...BUMPING...


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 17, 2010)

I've done my daily voting.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Whimsy! I just voted for you!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!

I voted Monday, Tuesday, and today.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you all so much!  When (not if) I win, I'll owe it all to you gurls!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 17, 2010)

didn't you have like 700something votes yesterday? What happened?


----------



## Amcd (Feb 17, 2010)

Just did my daily vote.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 17, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> didn't you have like 700something votes yesterday? What happened?




Yeah, the email they sent me is pasted above.
they claim people voting for me have the same passwords so that equates to cheating....i'm sorry, not cheating, voting without integrity wallbash:


----------



## Amcd (Feb 17, 2010)

You should email them back and ask them what they consider a handful.  That was much more than a handful that they took away.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 17, 2010)

The deduction of votes is really a huge disappointment, but we'll keep on voting for you. You'll get back up there!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, that seems like more than a handful to me. 
We will get you back on top!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

Daily voting DONE!


----------



## Flavia (Feb 17, 2010)

Voted...... I wouldn't be surprised if they chose the winner already.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 17, 2010)

flavia said:


> Voted...... I wouldn't be surprised if they chose the winner already.



That's a thought. erplexed


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 17, 2010)

flavia said:


> Voted...... I wouldn't be surprised if they chose the winner already.



Ya know...I was thinking that...but didn't want to dwell on the negativity....I wonder if that's the case.... 
Seems a lil suspect.  If I didn't care about winning I'd email them and give em a piece of my mind.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 17, 2010)

Placed my vote for today!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 17, 2010)

I will not dwell on this apparent setback because I'm determined to stay *POSITIVE!* 

Besides, you're still in the top 20, that's all that matters.

P.S. Just VOTED.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 17, 2010)

I noticed all the top contestants got bumped back
A few days ago some where over 1000 now no one is


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

bumping for the night crew ...


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, I gotta try and fight my way back up!!!


----------



## lushlady (Feb 17, 2010)

You have my vote for today.


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good evening, Whimsy!

Just wanted to let you know my husband just voted for you...:blush3:


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 17, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> Good evening, Whimsy!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know my husband just voted for you...:blush3:



lol, thanks Mr. Lilikoi


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 18, 2010)

Voted again.


----------



## guudhair (Feb 18, 2010)

voted.....


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 18, 2010)

We voted...Bumping


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you so much ladies, bumping too...


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 18, 2010)

I voted for you today, Whimsy!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 18, 2010)

Got my daily vote in...!!!  
So sorry to hear of the unethical voting.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 18, 2010)

Got my voting in for the day as well. Best of luck again Whimsy!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 18, 2010)

Voted for you. Best of luck!


----------



## sheava (Feb 18, 2010)

Voted again! Hope you win. I agree, you have the best hair.


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally got my vote in today, as well as Mama & Auntie soulfusion.  Headed back to the top ten!


----------



## Flavia (Feb 18, 2010)

Bump..........


----------



## Amcd (Feb 18, 2010)

Voted again today.  Good luck!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bumping 4 Whimsy


----------



## PreciousPearl (Feb 18, 2010)

Voted .. good luck!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 18, 2010)

Just bumping for those who haven't voted yet.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks ladies!! Slowly but surely i'm moving back up!  You guys are the best!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 18, 2010)

Got my vote in for today! Glad to see you climbing back.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 18, 2010)

just voted


----------



## doriannc (Feb 19, 2010)

bumping, been voting everyday. still can't figure why with 500 people looking at the board at any given day, you still so low. Come on ladies, let's get a LHCFer in there. Stop Hating and vote!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 19, 2010)

I just voted.....Bumping....Please ladies vote for one of our OWN!!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 19, 2010)

Just cast my daily vote!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just casted Vote #602!


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!  I just voted: #603.

I tried to vote earlier, but a "voter duplication" message appeared.  I vote once a day after 24 hours had passed, so I don't know what was wrong.

Good luck!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 19, 2010)

doriannc said:


> bumping, been voting everyday. still can't figure why with 500 people looking at the board at any given day, you still so low. Come on ladies, let's get a LHCFer in there. Stop Hating and vote!



I'm sure it's just laziness, not hate.  At least I hope so.  Or maybe just forgetfulness. 



darlingdiva said:


> Hey, Whimsy!!!  I just voted: #603.
> 
> I tried to vote earlier, but a "voter duplication" message appeared.  I vote once a day after 24 hours had passed, so I don't know what was wrong.
> 
> Good luck!



Yeah that happens to me too! I go to vote at the exact same time each morning and it says the 'duplication' message sometimes.  Really odd.


THANKS FOR VOTING EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 19, 2010)

bumpedy bump bump


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 19, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 19, 2010)

Kinda late with my voting today (work is crazy, but TGIF), but got my voting in.

****VOTE EVERYONE****
Doesn't take much time or effort to register an e-mail address and place a vote.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Feb 19, 2010)

i voted!!! bump


----------



## dr.j (Feb 19, 2010)

Vote #612!


----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 19, 2010)

I just voted


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 19, 2010)

Just wanted to report Mr. and Mrs. Lilikoi dutifully cast their votes last night.

Will do the same later tonight (darn that 24 hr waiting period!).

Wish you tons of votes today!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't get the link to work. Can I get like your contestant number or name os I can log in using my phone? I am able to get to the site on my phone but can't get to your exact vote page.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 19, 2010)

Voted today.


----------



## nikki2229 (Feb 19, 2010)

Doing the bump. 
Just voted and not understanding how some of these people are up in the 1000's so quickly.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 19, 2010)

nikki2229 said:


> Doing the bump.
> Just voted and not understanding how some of these people are up in the 1000's so quickly.


 
Me either. Especially after looking at their hair


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 19, 2010)

I tried to vote, but could not I am in the UK.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 19, 2010)

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> I can't get the link to work. Can I get like your contestant number or name os I can log in using my phone? I am able to get to the site on my phone but can't get to your exact vote page.



I don't know my contestant number but I'm Danielle Faust, if you go to the main page thegreatmodelsearch.com you can see the top contestants on the right hand side, if you scroll down you'll see me smilin out at ya  

Thank you for taking the time to vote!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 19, 2010)

bumpypoo....


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 19, 2010)

Voted and bumping after a looooooooooonnnng, haaaarrrrrrd day

_(crawling off to shower and bed ....)_


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 19, 2010)

Just Voted!


----------



## finickyone (Feb 20, 2010)

Doing the BUMP!!!!


----------



## lushlady (Feb 20, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you ladies, happy weekend!!!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 20, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> I tried to vote, but could not I am in the UK.




Yeah I couldn't get past the registration page either. 

Wishing you all the best though Whimsy.  

Some of those chics do NOT deserve to be so high up on the leader board.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 20, 2010)

We Voted...and Bumping


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 20, 2010)

Just casted Vote# 655!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 20, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## Amcd (Feb 20, 2010)

#664.  Good luck Whimsy.


----------



## dr.j (Feb 20, 2010)

Just voted!  C'mon ladies --- it's easy to sign-up and vote.  Support one of our own!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 21, 2010)

bumping for the evening


----------



## Cien (Feb 21, 2010)

*Vote Successfully Received*

I voted!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 21, 2010)

Two votes from the Lilikoi family.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 21, 2010)

another vote


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 21, 2010)

Vote in for today.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!

I just voted.

Good luck!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 21, 2010)

Got my voting in this lovely Sunday morning.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just voted.....Bumping as well


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank You!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 21, 2010)

Done my Sunday voting.  #695


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 21, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yeah I couldn't get past the registration page either.
> 
> Wishing you all the best though Whimsy.
> 
> Some of those chics do NOT deserve to be so high up on the leader board.


 
I agree with every word Cream Tee and you said it far nicer than I would have

Go Whimsy!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sorry, but how does Tunisha Leland keep moving up on the board SO quickly??! I think her votes are still doctored up 

Anyway.....GO WHIMSY


----------



## dr.j (Feb 21, 2010)

Vote #702!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys,  I agree that some folks seem to have hair that I wouldn't really expect a hair model to have...and I also agree that some folks voting #s seem to be suspicious.

I'm just hoping I make it out on top.  Some of these girls have SOOOO many votes.  The leader has about double my votes.  I feel like unless they pull votes from her the way they did to me and some others, then there's no way I can beat her.  I'm going to stay positive though.  I'm in it to win it.


----------



## EMJazzy (Feb 21, 2010)

Hope you win!!


----------



## ajacks (Feb 21, 2010)

I voted today!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 21, 2010)

Cast my vote for today! Glad to see your numbers are climbing again ;0)


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 21, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks guys,  I agree that some folks seem to have hair that I wouldn't really expect a hair model to have...and I also agree that some folks voting #s seem to be suspicious.
> 
> I'm just hoping I make it out on top.  Some of these girls have SOOOO many votes.  The leader has about double my votes.  I feel like unless they pull votes from her the way they did to me and some others, then there's no way I can beat her.  I'm going to stay positive though.  I'm in it to win it.



Thankfully the voting is only a part of the process in selecting a winner and not the only determining factor:
*
"The 48 Contestants who receive the highest scores from  the Consumer  Voting Phase will be evaluated by the panel and 16 contestants  will be  selected as potential semi-finalists."*

We'll def be able to keep you in the Top 48!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 21, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Thankfully the voting is only a part of the process in selecting a winner and not the only determining factor:
> *
> "The 48 Contestants who receive the highest scores from  the Consumer  Voting Phase will be evaluated by the panel and 16 contestants  will be  selected as potential semi-finalists."*
> 
> We'll def be able to keep you in the Top 48!!



True. Thanks.    I have to keep reminding myself of this.  

I hope the judging crew digs my pic enough to include me in that 16 semi-finalist category.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Bumpin for the love of hair...


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 22, 2010)

Done.  #720


----------



## sheava (Feb 22, 2010)

Voted for today.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 22, 2010)

You have my vote for today.  Good Luck!


----------



## julissa1289 (Feb 22, 2010)

I voted and i will continue to vote until you win, everyone is praying for you girl  (good luck). and besides no ones hair on there is as beautiful and healthy as yours.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 22, 2010)

Good thing this lasts till April. I voted for you today.


----------



## nnmiles (Feb 22, 2010)

Voted.... Hope you win!!!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!

I just voted for you!  Good luck!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 22, 2010)

Daily vote done and b u m p i n g!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 22, 2010)

Number 751 !!!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 22, 2010)

ttt ...................


----------



## dr.j (Feb 22, 2010)

Vote #754!


----------



## blksndrlla (Feb 22, 2010)

JUST VOTED!

again...


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies!!! whoohooo i'm climbing back


----------



## myxdchiick (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm trying to vote and it's not working.. =[


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 23, 2010)

Will vote in an hour--website wouldn't let me do it now.

keep on keeping on!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 23, 2010)

We placed our votes....


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 23, 2010)

Done.  #761


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 23, 2010)

Ugh won't let me vote yet :/


----------



## guudhair (Feb 23, 2010)

voted......


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 23, 2010)

Was unsuccessful last night-bummer!

But we just voted this morning!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 23, 2010)

Just did my daily vote!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 23, 2010)

Got my daily voting in as well.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Feb 23, 2010)

I just voted for you and I will vote every day until the contest is over.  I hope you win!!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## KEIONI'S MOM (Feb 23, 2010)

I just voted. I hope you win.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 23, 2010)

I voted for you about 3 hours ago.  Good luck!


----------



## Amcd (Feb 23, 2010)

#786 good luck.


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 23, 2010)

voted! Good luck!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 24, 2010)

Voted late tonite but at least I got it in.  Gotta check with the fam ... I think they've fallen off.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 24, 2010)

#804 for today.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 24, 2010)

Got today's vote in.


----------



## sheava (Feb 24, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## Ediese (Feb 24, 2010)

Just voted! Good luck!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 24, 2010)

Just bumping for the evening crowd


----------



## carib_n_curly (Feb 24, 2010)

*i've just voted*


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 24, 2010)

Cast my vote for today!


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 24, 2010)

I just voted!!!

Good luck!


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 24, 2010)

Just voted!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the support ladies!!!


----------



## finickyone (Feb 24, 2010)

Done! 

These girls seem to have some heavy duty voting support. Glad to see that the 48 contestant with the highest scores of the Consumer voting phase will be considered. Some of the ladies are lovely but the requirement was to send in a pic that will showcase your beautiful natural hair. That's all I am going to say about that! Good luck Whimsy! I so believe that you got this!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 24, 2010)

just voted!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yay we voted....Bumping


----------



## mocha.li (Feb 25, 2010)

I voted for you, you really do have the most beautiful hair out of all the contestants


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 25, 2010)

#892 today


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 25, 2010)

Voted this morning ... fell asleep last night :-(


----------



## tjsant (Feb 25, 2010)

I voted last, you're a beautiful young lady.  Good luck and God bless


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 25, 2010)

casted #894!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 25, 2010)

Still can't vote yet :/. 
I never remember what time I typically get my voting in.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 25, 2010)

Vote #901...


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 25, 2010)

Woohooo broke into the 900s!!!!  THANKS LADIES!!!


----------



## blksndrlla (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm vote #902!!! (for today)


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 25, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> *Still can't vote yet :/.*
> I never remember what time I typically get my voting in.


 
Neither can I!  I think I voted around 7 p.m. yesterday, so I'll try around that time.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 25, 2010)

You have my vote.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 25, 2010)

Finally able to vote. This voting system is too finicky! erplexed


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 25, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Finally able to vote. This voting system is too finicky! erplexed



Agreed! And thanks for voting even tho the system is annoying


----------



## tjsant (Feb 25, 2010)

Just voted....you are a very beautiful young lady.  I hope you win.  How many times can we vote?


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 25, 2010)

tjsant said:


> Just voted....you are a very beautiful young lady.  I hope you win.  How many times can we vote?



Thanks!  You can vote once ever 24 hours.  Please try as much as you can.  Some of these women must have their entire state voting for them or something!!


----------



## dr.j (Feb 25, 2010)

Vote #927!!!!


----------



## sheava (Feb 25, 2010)

I did my daily voting!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

Oops the days are running together. I almost forgot to vote. 931 in the house!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 25, 2010)

Got my vote in! Glad to see that number still rising!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 25, 2010)

Two votes just in from the Lilikoi household!


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 25, 2010)

voted! Yay! I almost forgot for today. Whew...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 26, 2010)

because I can .


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 26, 2010)

#944 today.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!

I voted for you yesterday!

I tried to vote this morning, but I received that "Voting Duplication" message again.  I guess the site is only allowing us to vote every 24 hours.  I'll try again later.

Good luck!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 26, 2010)

I just cast vote #946 and she's easing back up toward the top 10.  100 votes will get her there again.  C'mon ladies ... go vote!!

Oh and everybody have a great Friday!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 26, 2010)

I still can't vote yet, but bumping for those who can.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 26, 2010)

#952.  Good luck.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 26, 2010)

I vote for you er-day whimsy and I hate how they took away your votes!


----------



## joy2day (Feb 26, 2010)

bump for you darlin... got my vote in today as well...


----------



## Jennshair112 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just voted...Your hair is an inspiration...Hope you Win!


----------



## finickyone (Feb 26, 2010)

Voter # today is 973!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 27, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ladies, get your voting in if you're even up at this unGodly hour. I'm at work


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 27, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Good morning ladies, get your voting in if you're even up at this unGodly hour. I'm at work



lol @ ungodly.  Good Morning Shy!!! 

Thanks for getting your votes in ladies, maybe i'll be able to crack into the 4 digit numbers today!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 27, 2010)

Got my vote in!


----------



## laurend (Feb 27, 2010)

Voted for the first time.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 27, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> lol @ ungodly. Good Morning Shy!!!
> 
> Thanks for getting your votes in ladies, maybe i'll be able to crack into the 4 digit numbers today!!!


 
LOL having to get up early on a Saturday is just downright wrong imo!

And :crossfingers: for you breaking into the 1000s today too

*VOTE LADIES!!!*


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 27, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 27, 2010)

put my vote in....Bumpin....


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 27, 2010)

#1007 here!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 27, 2010)

YAY I'm in the thousands!! WOOHOOOO


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 28, 2010)

Got my morning voting in


----------



## MzLady78 (Feb 28, 2010)

I voted. I'll try to remember to keep voting.


----------



## french toast (Feb 28, 2010)

Just voted for you!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## sheava (Feb 28, 2010)

Just voted!


----------



## lushlady (Feb 28, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> YAY I'm in the thousands!! WOOHOOOO


 
Congrats.  I just voted for you.


----------



## nichelle02 (Feb 28, 2010)

Voted for you... I will try to remember to come back and vote again


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 28, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 28, 2010)

#1036 for today.


----------



## blksndrlla (Feb 28, 2010)

I voted...i voted!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for voting ladies!!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 28, 2010)

casted my vote #1043!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Placed my vote 1051...bumping


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you all and good morning voters


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 1, 2010)

#1052 for today.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 1, 2010)

I just voted for you. I was #1053.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 1, 2010)

Morning voting done


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!

I just voted!!!  Good luck!

(I had my wisdom teeth pulled and the web site has been giving me trouble, so that's why I haven't been posting in this thread as much.)


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 1, 2010)

Voted again!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2010)

darlingdiva said:


> Hey, Whimsy!!!
> 
> I just voted!!!  Good luck!
> 
> (I had my wisdom teeth pulled and the web site has been giving me trouble, so that's why I haven't been posting in this thread as much.)




Yikes girl. DRUG YOURSELF UP!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 2, 2010)

#1099 Today.


----------



## lushlady (Mar 2, 2010)

1100. Good Luck!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 2, 2010)

Voted for today!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 2, 2010)

We voted!


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 2, 2010)

I voted for you good luck.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 2, 2010)

Voted for today! Hooray to the numbers.....


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 2, 2010)

Just giving the thread a lil bump


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 2, 2010)

I voted today....now it's your turn!!! yeah...you!


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Mar 3, 2010)

I voted 1143!! Good luck!!


----------



## nikki2229 (Mar 3, 2010)

Voted!!! Congrats on moving up in the numbers!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 3, 2010)

casted vote #1148!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 3, 2010)

Bumpin... Thanks for voting ladies!!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 3, 2010)

I voted about an hour ago!

Good luck!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 3, 2010)

Morning voting done.

Let's all continue to vote ladies!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 3, 2010)

bumping......


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 3, 2010)

Bumping one more time as well


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 3, 2010)

#1169 today.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 4, 2010)

We voted ~2 hours ago. You're doing great!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Voted!!


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 4, 2010)

...1190...


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2010)

Oooho I'm creeping up there!!!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 4, 2010)

I just voted!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 4, 2010)

#1194 today.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 4, 2010)

Voted.
Man, I wish you got like an influx of 300 votes today lol.

Best of luck
And *PLEASE VOTE LADIES*!!! Just one more month of staying on top of the voting!


----------



## lushlady (Mar 4, 2010)

# 1212 and bumping for you.  Good Luck.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 4, 2010)

Voted!  You're still near the top of the pack!


----------



## joy2day (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump for you love, I got my vote in tonight...


----------



## aurora3140 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bump, bump


----------



## Aviah (Mar 5, 2010)

1129, Its not even about you being on the board, seriously. You hair by far the best there!
You really deserve to win!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 5, 2010)

Aviah said:


> 1129, Its not even about you being on the board, seriously. You hair by far the best there!
> You really deserve to win!




I totally AGREE


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 5, 2010)

#1230 today.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 5, 2010)

About to get my voting in so I thought I'd give the thread a lil bump!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!!  I cast my vote for today!  Good luck!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't posted in here in a few days but SO and I are still voting, Goodluck


----------



## dr.j (Mar 5, 2010)

Vote #1247!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

#1262 and bumping

ETA:  Oh my goodness Whims ... your siggy hair pic.  Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2010)

soulfusion said:


> #1262 and bumping
> 
> ETA:  Oh my goodness Whims ... your siggy hair pic.  Gorgeous!!!!!



thanks for voting bumpinig and the compliment!!!


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 5, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 6, 2010)

Voted. Seems like every day we vote a little later. Sigh.

Good luck!


----------



## sheava (Mar 6, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2010)

1270 in the house!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Voted.....


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks ladies...


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!  I just voted!!!  Good luck, and I love your siggy picture!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 6, 2010)

Voting done.

Whimsy, your hair is *gorgeous* in your siggy picture!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 6, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 7, 2010)

#1313 (We need more votes!)


----------



## lushlady (Mar 7, 2010)

You have my vote for the day.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 7, 2010)

#1334 today.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2010)

Just voted!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 8, 2010)

1364 and bump ...


----------



## dr.j (Mar 8, 2010)

Just voted!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 8, 2010)

Bumping for the afternoon


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!  I voted at 4:40 p.m.  Good luck!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 8, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 8, 2010)

#1383 for today.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry we couldn't vote on Saturday (no computer access). But we voted yesterday and today!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 8, 2010)

I appreciate it!!!


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 8, 2010)

I was #1400!!!!

WOOHOO!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 9, 2010)

About to get my voting in, just bumping for the morning.


----------



## shawniegee (Mar 9, 2010)

I just voted.  And I just wanted you to know that I really do like your hair best.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 9, 2010)

Bumping again for the afternoon crowd.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 9, 2010)

#1418 for today.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the continued support ladies!!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 9, 2010)

I voted for you today!

Good luck!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 9, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 9, 2010)

Tonight's votes have been cast!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 10, 2010)

Bumping for the morning. I can't vote yet, but I plan to get my voting in.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 10, 2010)

Got my vote in for today.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 10, 2010)

We are still voting...


----------



## dr.j (Mar 10, 2010)

Voted and bumping.....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 10, 2010)

#1457 Yeah Whimsy


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2010)

Just voted!


----------



## sheava (Mar 10, 2010)

Just voted!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 10, 2010)

My vote has been cast!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 11, 2010)

Bumping for the day.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 11, 2010)

#1490 today


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 11, 2010)

Vote #1492


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

Bumping for the morning shift


----------



## Janet' (Mar 12, 2010)

#1514...Good Morning!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks again ladies...i'm doin the creep up and up and up!!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 12, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

Got my vote in for today.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 12, 2010)

For some reason, I can't vote today.  Maybe I voted too late yesterday. erplexed


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm going to try to see if it allows me to vote now.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 12, 2010)

did any queens, nyc get an email? the great model search will be on Jamaica Ave. tomorrow.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 13, 2010)

Vote #1546 today.  

Washnset I saw an announcement that they would be visiting certain cities across the US.  Can't remember where I saw it though.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 13, 2010)

Bumping after my vote.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> did any queens, nyc get an email? the great model search will be on Jamaica Ave. tomorrow.



Yeah, I got that email.


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 13, 2010)

I voted yesterday and Thursday.  Good luck!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 13, 2010)

Voting done for the morning


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 13, 2010)

Got my vote in!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

Im trying to decide if Im going to walk by and see what they have for giveaways.




Whimsy said:


> Yeah, I got that email.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im trying to decide if Im going to walk by and see what they have for giveaways.




Do it!! And let us know!

Aaaand....if you see anyone with beautiful hair signing up to be a contestant, tell them that it's too late and they should go home.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

ok . I'll walk down there soon and update you ladies with what products they have.



Whimsy said:


> Do it!! And let us know!
> 
> Aaaand....if you see anyone with beautiful hair signing up to be a contestant, tell them that it's too late and they should go home.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> ok . I'll walk down there soon and update you ladies with what products they have.



YAAAY I hope you get tons of free goodies!!!!


----------



## Violets-are-blue (Mar 13, 2010)

vote in. and *bump* =]


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

update: I decided not to go because my steamer came!!!! good thing I didnt leave because I wouldnt have been here to get it!




Whimsy said:


> YAAAY I hope you get tons of free goodies!!!!


----------



## lushlady (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been voting for you Whimsy-just haven't been posting here. I'm 1562 for today.  Good luck.


----------



## Bulletproof (Mar 14, 2010)

Still voting. Hope you really win!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 14, 2010)

I voted today!  Good luck!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2010)

Voted today. Wow I can't believe someone has over 5000 already. The 2 top contestants don't even hair their hair in full view in the shots. erplexed


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 14, 2010)

#1568 today


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 14, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just voted. Your hair is gorgeous!

*off to stalk your youtube channel and blogs*


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 14, 2010)

I VOTED...I VOTED. 

Let's get on it LADIES!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 15, 2010)

About to get my voting in, you ladies should do the same!


----------



## crystal6002 (Mar 15, 2010)

Whimsy, I've been voting for like a month!  Good luck to you!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 15, 2010)

Vote #1601.  Good morning everybody!!


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 15, 2010)

just voted too and will do so every day


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 15, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> just voted too and will do so every day



Thanks!! And i dunno if you saw your thread yet but SO and I are voting and will vote for you erryday too.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 15, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 15, 2010)

I was #1600 today.  Good luck!


----------



## guudhair (Mar 16, 2010)

voted again!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Voted...Goodluck sweetpie


----------



## lushlady (Mar 16, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Voted today. Wow I can't believe someone has over 5000 already. The 2 top contestants don't even hair their hair in full view in the shots. erplexed


 

Yes! And what is the deal with the bikini shots?  Looking at some of these pics, I have to ask myself what are they really trying to model.  Sheesh!  Okay, mini-rant over.  

Whimsy, do you have a tutorial for the hairstyle in your signature?  I love styles that look like the person is working with their hair and not against it.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 16, 2010)

Voted and bump ...


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2010)

misslaraj said:


> Yes! And what is the deal with the bikini shots?  Looking at some of these pics, I have to ask myself what are they really trying to model.  Sheesh!  Okay, mini-rant over.
> 
> Whimsy, do you have a tutorial for the hairstyle in your signature?  I love styles that look like the person is working with their hair and not against it.



Hey miss, well, I have a similar style tutorial, with one lump instead of two.  next time I do a braidout, I'll do that style again so I can make a tutorial. basically you make a hump at the top. then pull your hair into a pony, separate the pony in 2 pieces top an dbottom, then roll the top up into a lump and pin it, and then roll the bottom into a lump and pin it, and voila!  Did that make any sense?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2010)

And PS did anyone see the chick laying on her bed?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 16, 2010)

Voted 4 U!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2010)

Vote # 1645!!


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> And PS did anyone see the chick laying on her bed?





Oh dear, I can just imagine... No I haven't. I have a one track mind. I go in. Glance at your position. Cast my vote. Get out. Hubby does the same ( I help him :wink2.

By the way, I think is time kick this whole campaign up a notch. Get your fan base in motion girl!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 17, 2010)

Vote #1683


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for voting guys!

lilikoi i wish i knew how!  i already feel like i'm super annoying reminding my friends and family...and twitter/facebook folks to vote.... i wish i could just vote for myself 5011 times.


----------



## lushlady (Mar 17, 2010)

1685.  Good luck and thanks for the hair info.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 17, 2010)

Just voted!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 17, 2010)

Got today's vote in.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Voted...Bumping


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bumping...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll repost this on my Facebook too, she's at the very bottom now :/


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 18, 2010)

Voted for today


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 18, 2010)

I voted for you about 25 minutes ago.  Good luck!


----------



## prettykinks (Mar 18, 2010)

I just voted for you! i was looking at some of the other women hair and was wondering if they understand that it is a hair contest. Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## prettykinks (Mar 18, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I'll repost this on my Facebook too, she's at the very bottom now :/



How can yu post it on your facebook? I want to do it too!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 18, 2010)

prettykinks said:


> How can yu post it on your facebook? I want to do it too!



I post her direct link in my status.
This link: http://www.thegreatmodelsearch.com/profile.asp?CustomerID=5178

She's not even listed in the Top 20 anymore ladies


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 19, 2010)

*We Just cast votes 1724 & 1725. 

You're just under the top 20--We need to kick this voting business into high gear!!*


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 19, 2010)

Voted again.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh no! what happened? I don't see Whimsy in the top 20. Plz vote ladies.


----------



## Amcd (Mar 19, 2010)

#1730  Hope you get back in to the top 20 soon!


----------



## stelladata (Mar 19, 2010)

voted, good luck


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2010)

ugh!!!! i'm so discouraged.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 19, 2010)

Just voted. Let's get with it and pull in 50 votes right quick.  Vote LHCF!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't get discouraged Whimsy...I just voted and will continue to vote


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2010)

Bumpin for votes!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bumping..........


----------



## 3akay3 (Mar 20, 2010)

Voted again today!

Bumping...


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 20, 2010)

Just voted. I want you to go back up the list!

Everyone: if you have a S.O., sister, brother, roommate--Could you just register them (no need to fill out the survey) and nudge them to vote regularly (make sure you guys have different passwords)? This situation is urgent!

Don't get discouraged Whimsy!!!

P.S. You're only 18 votes away!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bumping 4 Whimsy, Plz Vote...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 20, 2010)

Bumping for weekend voting. 

*C'mon ladies, we really need to get her back in the top 20 so she can advance to the next round!*


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks ladies, you don't know how much I appreciate it!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 20, 2010)

Still voting.


----------



## prettykinks (Mar 20, 2010)

Just voted again.


----------



## prettykinks (Mar 20, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I post her direct link in my status.
> This link: http://www.thegreatmodelsearch.com/profile.asp?CustomerID=5178
> 
> She's not even listed in the Top 20 anymore ladies



Thanks! I just posted this to my page so hopefully someone there will vote also.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 20, 2010)

just voted and bumping so YOU can vote too!


----------



## joy2day (Mar 20, 2010)

I got my vote in too sweetie, don't loose hope! You really do have the best hair of that whole top 20 group... C'mon LHCF, let's help her get back up there!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 20, 2010)

Get your voting in this evening if you haven't already


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Mar 20, 2010)

Voted. Hope you get up there!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 20, 2010)

#1895 and bumping ..


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 20, 2010)

We voted and bumping


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2010)

Please vote for me today, I really want to get to the top 20 again ladies!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 21, 2010)

My SO and I can't vote again until tonight, but we will do our part, goodluck sweetie.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 21, 2010)

I just voted...I think that I was 1804...


----------



## AngelDoll (Mar 21, 2010)

Just voted!!!!


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 21, 2010)

Votes 1814 &1815 are in!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 21, 2010)

Me and my fam just voted


----------



## joy2day (Mar 21, 2010)

Bump... #1822


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 21, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 21, 2010)

Voted, hope you get back in the top 20 ;0)


----------



## *CherryPie* (Mar 21, 2010)

I voted for you Whimsy. 

I hope you win!!


----------



## lushlady (Mar 21, 2010)

1843.  Good luck!


----------



## Laela (Mar 21, 2010)

I just voted, Whimsy... I hope you win!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for your votes ladies, I really want to make it back into that top 20!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 22, 2010)

About to get my voting in, you should do so as well!

Correction: I'll have to vote in the evening, stupid 24-hour rule :/


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 22, 2010)

Bumping for the afternoon crowd.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 22, 2010)

She needs 76 more votes to get back in the top 20!!  Let's help our girl to win!!!
VOTE!! VOTE!! VOTE!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks for the votes ladies


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 22, 2010)

Voted again.  We need more votes!!!!!


----------



## joy2day (Mar 22, 2010)

#1872... YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! You're back in the top 20!!!!

Let's keep her up there ya'll!


----------



## ajacks (Mar 22, 2010)

I just voted.

Come on LHCF ladies.  There are over 90,000 registered members and I'm sure at least 25% are active members.  Whimsy should easily be in the top 20 with our support.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree.  If she wins .... FREE AFRO SHEEN FOR EVERYBODY!!! (ok maybe not, but it sounded good)


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 22, 2010)

Ooooohweeeeeee I'm #20!!!

thank you so much ladies!!!! i luvyaluvyaluvya 
keep voting pleeez


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Mar 22, 2010)

1 more vote Whimsy, good luck!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 22, 2010)

#1875...keeping you in the Top 20  striving for #1!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 22, 2010)

YayI'm so happy you're back in the top 20, I just placed my vote, congrats!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 22, 2010)

Whew! Glad to see you back in the top 20


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 22, 2010)

1878


----------



## Janet' (Mar 22, 2010)

#1884...


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 22, 2010)

yay i'm movin on up!

Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 23, 2010)

Votes 1904 & 1905 are in!


We'll do our best to keep you in the top 20.


Go Whimsy!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 23, 2010)

oke:

for the day shift ..


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 23, 2010)

1909!!!  Way to go Whimsy!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 23, 2010)

Gonna attempt to vote now, bumping for those that want to do the same


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 23, 2010)

Bumping for the afternoon crowd


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks ladies....
Any ideas on how to get more votes?  I put it on FB, Twitter, on natural hair FB pages, email blasts...Iono what else to do


----------



## yodie (Mar 23, 2010)

Another vote from me.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 23, 2010)

Bumping for more votes!!!


----------



## joy2day (Mar 23, 2010)

#1931... c'mon guys, she needs like another ~60 votes to get back into the top 20...


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 23, 2010)

Just bumping.

Can't vote until later tonight...


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 23, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks ladies....
> Any ideas on how to get more votes?  I put it on FB, Twitter, on natural hair FB pages, email blasts...Iono what else to do



I have an idea:  

Host a small party. Invite mostly unregistered friends, have your laptop ready. Make them register (with the survey--thay takes time) then...

will PM it to you. Check your mail!

Good luck!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 23, 2010)

Bumpin 4 VOTES gotta ge Whimsy back in the TOP 20!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 23, 2010)

I just sent out your link to a group at my job about 20 minutes ago, so that should have given you 10-15 more votes.

She's 30 away from getting into the Top 20.
*VOTE*


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 23, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> I have an idea:
> 
> Host a small party. Invite mostly unregistered friends, have your laptop ready. Make them register (with the survey--thay takes time) then...
> 
> ...



THanks!

I am tellin people to skip the survey, figuring the shorter registration would entice more people to just do it.  I wish voting for me was as easy as voting for redcouvert! I like just goin in, and clickin, w/o having to register and what not. lol


----------



## finickyone (Mar 23, 2010)

Love your attitude Whimsy!!! 

Am I seeing weave on some of these contestant photos?

Hope you're back in the top twenty tonight!


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 23, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> THanks!
> 
> I am tellin people to skip the survey, figuring the shorter registration would entice more people to just do it.  I wish voting for me was as easy as voting for redcouvert! I like just goin in, and clickin, w/o having to register and what not. lol



Yes-I meant WITHOUT the survey!

Sorry--fast fingers!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 23, 2010)

Just voted ... need 35 more to get back in the top 20!


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 23, 2010)

Votes 1949, 1950, & 1951 from the Lilikoi household are in!

P.s. She needs 38 more votes!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 23, 2010)

finickyone said:


> Love your attitude Whimsy!!!
> *
> Am I seeing weave on some of these contestant photos?*
> 
> Hope you're back in the top twenty tonight!



Thanks....

Yes you are!
And my mom emailed me the photo of a contestant who is not showing one stitch of hair in her photo. Just her face....wtf?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 23, 2010)

Got today's vote in.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 23, 2010)

voted...bumping...praying for you sis, goodluck!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 23, 2010)

I just voted!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 23, 2010)

She's back in the Top 20!

The key is garnering more votes in order to keep her there. If you haven't voted already, *please do so now*!! Thank you kindly!


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 23, 2010)

I VOTED....1982


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 23, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> She's back in the Top 20!
> 
> The key is garnering more votes in order to keep her there. If you haven't voted already, *please do so now*!! Thank you kindly!



 this is why i love my LHCF sisters


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 24, 2010)

1986, 1987, &1988!!!

Hang on to that 20th spot (or better yet, go HIGHER!)


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 24, 2010)

before


----------



## lushlady (Mar 24, 2010)

Vote 1994.  All the best.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks ladies!
bumpin for the a.m. voters


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2010)

#2003...Rise and shine and VOTE!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't vote yet, but giving the thread a little bump. *PLEASE* take the time to vote.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 24, 2010)

Bumping!!


Will vote tonight.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 24, 2010)

Bumping again!  

I can't vote until much later this afternoon, but I was just on the site and if we can keep one or two girls under her, it will save us alot of money on anti-perspirant!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 24, 2010)

Just bumping again. Please vote ladies


----------



## joy2day (Mar 24, 2010)

#2032... Keep 'em coming, y'all...


----------



## finickyone (Mar 24, 2010)

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP!

YAY, back in the top 20!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 24, 2010)

#2038 .. how many more days, Whims?  I thought I read somewhere that April 15th is the last day.  Is that true?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2010)

soulfusion said:


> #2038 .. how many more days, Whims?  I thought I read somewhere that April 15th is the last day.  Is that true?



Yup we're closin in now.
I just hope to stay in the top 20 for this last stretch.

Thanks so much for your daily votes and bumps and positivity ladies!!! 
I'm SUPER grateful.for you all.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 24, 2010)

We just voted 2069, 2070, &2072 (somebody else voted 2071!)

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> We just voted 2069, 2070, &2072 *(somebody else voted 2071!)*
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed!



I think it was me! I just put in a few votes and i thought i did up to 2070 but i guess i was wrong


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 24, 2010)

I voted...I voted!


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 25, 2010)

2075 & 2076. Good night!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 25, 2010)

2078  G'nite!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 25, 2010)

voted and bumping for the late crowd.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 25, 2010)

#2083 - bumping for the early risers!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 25, 2010)

Bumping again for the morning crowd.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2010)

Good Morting!!! #2086!!!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, Whimsy!!!!  I voted for you 10 minutes ago!!!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## mags23 (Mar 25, 2010)

you got my vote. Beautiful picture, good luck


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 25, 2010)

Just bumping for the afternoon.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 25, 2010)

bumping again for the evening


----------



## joy2day (Mar 25, 2010)

#2113... Bumping...


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't believe that 1st lady has over 7,000 votes. How's she doing that?

Something in the milk ain't clean !!!   

Oh, I voted again.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 25, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## caribgirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Bumping!! Voted!!!


----------



## finickyone (Mar 25, 2010)

BUMP for the night owls!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 25, 2010)

Vote #2129 ... ttt


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the votes ladies.  I just did all my voting. I'm holding steady at 20.  I hope to stay there at least or move up to safer numbers


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 26, 2010)

Can't vote yet but bumping for the late crowd


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 26, 2010)

Bumping for the morning crew. Please get your voting in.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 26, 2010)

5 votes from the lilikoi household just in!


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 26, 2010)

Just voted!!


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 26, 2010)

2178 and 2179 are in!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 26, 2010)

Gonna attempt to vote now, feel free to follow after my lead


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 26, 2010)

2 more votes!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies.  

I have a request.  

I've reached the maximum amount of new registrations allowed on my ISP (and the ISP I borrowed from a neighbor)

Would any of you be willing to register some email addresses I give you to vote?
You'll never have to go vote as this person, you'd just have to make the initial account using the email address I provide and the password I provide.  That way I can vote from here.

If you're willing please PM me for an email address or two.

If not, I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND!!! It's annoying enough to remember to vote each day, and BELIEVE ME I APPRECIATE IT!!!

Thanks again for the votes ladies....


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 26, 2010)

Vote # 2199 is in!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 26, 2010)

woohoo!  The Baghdad crew are back in from the desert. They are gonna vote as much as they can until the end (they fell off when your votes were taken away because they got pissed and thought it was rigged or something). They don't know when they have to go back out again, but until then they're voting daily. _going to check and see if you've risen in the ranks_


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 26, 2010)

soulfusion said:


> woohoo!  The Baghdad crew are back in from the desert. They are gonna vote as much as they can until the end [/I]



That's the attitude!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 26, 2010)

Vote #2210: Woot, Woot!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 26, 2010)

Wahoooo thanks bagdad crew!!!!!

THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 26, 2010)

ttt .........


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 26, 2010)

I voted this morning!

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## joy2day (Mar 26, 2010)

#2224... Go WHIMSY!!!


----------



## finickyone (Mar 26, 2010)

You're moving on up! So glad to see your supporters cranking it into high gear. How in the heck does the first girl have over 8000 votes?

BUMPING for the night owls!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 26, 2010)

finickyone said:


> You're moving on up! So glad to see your supporters cranking it into high gear. How in the heck does the first girl have over 8000 votes?
> 
> BUMPING for the night owls!




I am wondering the same!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe she's doin something strange for the change....i mean votes.


----------



## Natural Glow (Mar 27, 2010)

Well...I just voted again. For some reason I thought this was over so I wasn't voting. I'll be sure to vote every day till it's over just keep on bumping this thread.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 27, 2010)

Just voted again.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 27, 2010)

#2288 _yawn_ ... you're moving back up!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for the votes ladies.

Bumping for the a.m. crew!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 27, 2010)

Just giving the thread a little bump


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 27, 2010)

Vote 2296 has been cast!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 27, 2010)

Closing in on the home stretch ...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 27, 2010)

Just completed my Saturday voting. Keeping votes ladies!


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 27, 2010)

Vote 2316!!

I told y'all something fishy is going on with #1.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 27, 2010)

My guy and I voted again!  2317, 2318!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 27, 2010)

I voted about two hours ago!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the votes and support ladies!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 27, 2010)

placed my vote.


----------



## joy2day (Mar 27, 2010)

#2344... you're making great progress Whimsy!


----------



## finickyone (Mar 27, 2010)

Reporting for duty!

BUMP!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2010)

Voted


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 28, 2010)

lol! Never heard that one before.  Bumping ...



Whimsy said:


> Maybe she's doin something strange for the change....i mean votes.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2010)

#2397...Mornin ya'll!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 28, 2010)

Good Morning, voted for today!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 28, 2010)

..........


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 28, 2010)

doin tha bump......ow


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 28, 2010)

We just added 4 more votes to the 2 from this am. Two more coming tonite!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 28, 2010)

Just bumping. I won't be able to vote till 11pm I think.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 28, 2010)

#2428!!!!!!!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 28, 2010)

I voted a few hours ago!  Good luck!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 28, 2010)

Number FIFTEEN!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 28, 2010)

soulfusion said:


> Number FIFTEEN!!!



YEEEHAAAAWWW!!!  

2456 !!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad to see you moving on up. I can't vote till after midnight.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Glad to see you moving on up. I can't vote till after midnight.



Yeah, me neither...


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 29, 2010)

b u m p i n g


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 29, 2010)

Got my vote in...Bump...Bump...Bump


----------



## lushlady (Mar 29, 2010)

Good Morning.  #2493.  I've been voting, just haven't been posting here.  I see you are moving on up!  Good luck.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 29, 2010)

Roughly two and a half weeks of voting left.  I know we can get into the top ten this week if we keep it up!!  

Have a great week everybody ...


----------



## Amcd (Mar 29, 2010)

#2495  You seem to be gaining steam.  Good luck!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 29, 2010)

Votes logged. I'm glad to see you're rising steadily Whimsy!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 29, 2010)

I voted late last night.


----------



## finickyone (Mar 29, 2010)

Vote #2515! You ladies ROCK! Whimsy is now in 13th place! 

Top Ten here we come!!!
Look at me, saying here WE come! I'm way too invested in this! lol


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 29, 2010)

Voted for today, glad to see those numbers RISING!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 29, 2010)

Just giving it a little bump!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 29, 2010)

Vote #2549 (13th place!!)


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 29, 2010)

We just cast the 6 votes prior to 2549. You're doing great!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 29, 2010)

Aw sookie sookie now!!!


----------



## sheava (Mar 29, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 29, 2010)

2557 checking in!!


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's 2559!


----------



## joy2day (Mar 29, 2010)

2571 checking in!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2010)

#2587!!! Good night!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 30, 2010)

voted...bumping for the late crowd...goodluck Whimsy


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 30, 2010)

voted ........bump


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 30, 2010)

*GOOOOOOOOO Whimsy!!! c'mon Ladies, She neeeds more votes!! Lets these votes poppin!!*

double post..............


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 30, 2010)

*GOOOOOO Whimsy!!! C'mon Ladies, She needs more Votes!! Lets Get these Votes Poppin!!*

_COME ON LADIES LETS HELP A SISTA OUT!! *"BUT*_

_*WE'VE ALREADY BEEN **VOTING"* YOU SAY? NO, WE _

_CAN __DO BETTER THAN THIS, LETS HELP HER OUT A LITTLE _
_MORE AND VOTE EVERYDAY PLEASE!! THERE ARE SO MANY MEMBERS HERE!! SHOULDNT SHE HAVE WAY MORE VOTES THEN SHE HAS AT THIS POINT?? _

_SO LETS LOG IN EVERYDAY TO VOTE FOR OUR GIRL _

_WHIMSY!! LETS GET THESE VOTES POPPIN!!!!_


https://www.thegreatmodelsearch.com/...ustomerID=5178


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOO Whimsy!!! C'mon Ladies, She needs more Votes!! Lets Get these Votes Poppi*

i voted!! oh and i will keep bumping this.......


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOO Whimsy!!! C'mon Ladies, She needs more Votes!! Lets Get these Votes Poppi*

*Oh hell nah..Whimsy is the best looking and has the best hair out of all them chicks (which is all hers, might I add )....and this is for a hair ad?? I just voted. *


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOO Whimsy!!! C'mon Ladies, She needs more Votes!! Lets Get these Votes Poppi*



Jade Feria said:


> *Oh hell nah..Whimsy is the best looking and has the best hair out of all them chicks....and this is for a hair ad?? I just voted. *


 thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SVT (Mar 30, 2010)

Merged threads.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 30, 2010)

thank you^^^^


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 30, 2010)

#2595......


----------



## rsmith (Mar 30, 2010)

I just voted....good luck


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Mar 30, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 30, 2010)

Just voted!!!


----------



## finickyone (Mar 30, 2010)

Reported for duty!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 30, 2010)

Gonna try to get my voting in now.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU LADIES!!!!

I can't believe the support, you all are incredible.  Super grateful, super grateful!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOOOOO Whimsy!!! c'mon Ladies, She neeeds more votes!! Lets these votes poppi*

Adora, thank you so much! I didn't see that you made this thread, I just noticed that there was some type of thread merge.  I really appreciate you making a thread!! I am grateful for you and your jheri juicey self voting for me


----------



## Ltown (Mar 30, 2010)

I place my vote!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 30, 2010)

Got my voting done for today!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOOOOO Whimsy!!! c'mon Ladies, She neeeds more votes!! Lets these votes poppi*

Got my vote in for today ladies! Whimsy is still climbing! Way to go!


----------



## Lola Laughs (Mar 30, 2010)

just voted--good luck Whimsy!


----------



## luvn_life (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOOOOO Whimsy!!! c'mon Ladies, She neeeds more votes!! Lets these votes poppi*

I voted again.... When does the voting end??


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOOOOO Whimsy!!! c'mon Ladies, She neeeds more votes!! Lets these votes poppi*

April 15 is the last day


----------



## Valerie (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOOOOO Whimsy!!! c'mon Ladies, She neeeds more votes!! Lets these votes poppi*

Just registered and voted!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOOOOO Whimsy!!! c'mon Ladies, She neeeds more votes!! Lets these votes poppi*

Can't vote again until tonight but I'm glad to see you are still climbing Whimsy!!!


----------



## brucebettye (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOOOOO Whimsy!!! c'mon Ladies, She neeeds more votes!! Lets these votes poppi*

I voted for you.  I like your hair in your siggy Whimsy and AdoraAdora24.  My hair will be that long one day soon!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't vote until tonight, *Bumpin*


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOOOOO Whimsy!!! c'mon Ladies, She neeeds more votes!! Lets these votes poppi*

Got my vote! Lets bump this thread daily as a reminder!


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 30, 2010)

*Bump! Y'all better vote!*


----------



## CarolinaGal (Mar 30, 2010)

I got my vote in today.


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 30, 2010)

2682 checking in!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 30, 2010)

Bumpity, bump. bump, bump.........

Voting ends 4/15........


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 30, 2010)

That girl in the lead, chamir (aka chyna) conley, is campaigning hard on FB, I'm following her lead in posting my link on the johnson's FB page....


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GOOOOOOOOO Whimsy!!! c'mon Ladies, She neeeds more votes!! Lets these votes poppi*

Bump! A friendly reminder! Let's go WHIMSY!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 30, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> That girl in the lead, chamir (aka chyna) conley, is campaigning hard on FB, I'm following her lead in posting my link on the johnson's FB page....




Wow, that's the way to go!


----------



## SVT (Mar 30, 2010)

merged threads.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 30, 2010)

6 votes just in: 2697-2703. Go Whimsy!!


----------



## redecouvert (Mar 30, 2010)

I am still voting


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 30, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> 6 votes just in: 2697-2703. Go Whimsy!!



Wahooo!!  Gracias!1!


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 30, 2010)

Just voted...2728...


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 30, 2010)

Vote #2737


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 30, 2010)

I voted yesterday & today!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 30, 2010)

You are REALLY picking up momentum!! Man, if this would have been the case at the beginning you'd have 10K votes lol. But all that aside, I'm glad you're garnering more support.....better later than never!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 31, 2010)

did you vote today?!!!!!!!* BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 31, 2010)

2755...Yeah Whimsy!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 31, 2010)

bumpity bumppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 31, 2010)

#2758


----------



## TCT (Mar 31, 2010)

IN ALL HONESTY YOU REALLY SHOULD WIN!  NOT BECAUSE YOU ARE ONE OF US EITHER,  I LOOKED @ THE OTHERS  AND IF THEY ARE GOING BY HOW WELL THE HAIR LOOKS AND HOW HEALTHY/ VOLUMONOUS IT APPEARS, THEN IT'S ALL YOU HANDS DOWN!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words ladies.

My SO found a photo of a girl that doesn't show her hair at all lol. just from the middle of her forehead down to her chin. All face.  

I dunno if they're truly going by hair though, because there are some obvious weaves in the mix and some shots where you can't even see the contestants hair... I dunno.

I'm just so grateful that you guys are giving me such a boatload of support!! Thank you all so so so very much!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2010)

#2778: Good Morning!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Voted again!

ETA: my vote was 2778 too- same as Janet's... What is that about?

ETA: Nevermind #2779


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 31, 2010)

caribgirl said:


> Voted again!
> 
> ETA: my vote was 2778 too- same as Janet's... What is that about?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind #2779



OK I was really scared for a second like there was some new vote fishiness going on.


----------



## joy2day (Mar 31, 2010)

#2781... BUMP


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 31, 2010)

*I voted! *


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 31, 2010)

Gonna try to get my voting in now too!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 31, 2010)

Voted for today! Let's keep voting ladies


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 31, 2010)

Lunch break vote: 2788!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 31, 2010)

2790!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 31, 2010)

Giving the thread a bump


----------



## CarolinaGal (Mar 31, 2010)

voted

BUMP!!!!


----------



## finickyone (Mar 31, 2010)

#2821! LHCF is representing for our girl Whimsy!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 31, 2010)

The numbers are rising! Let's go ladies! Yeah WHIMSY!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 31, 2010)

Bump!!...........


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 31, 2010)

bumped...................


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 31, 2010)

I voted at 9 p.m.

Good luck!!!


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 31, 2010)

Our votes are in!!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 1, 2010)

shameless bumpage...thanks for the days votes ladies!!! see ya tomorrow!


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 1, 2010)

How did that Shakira girl get t0 4000+ (from under 2500) in just one day?!

_Something is rotten in the state of Ultrasheen..._


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 1, 2010)

@lilikoi we wont even talk about the over 400 votes the took from Whimsy early  on...That's why it's so important we help our sister stay in the game!!!

ETA:: I voted


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 1, 2010)

b  u m p !


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 1, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> How did that Shakira girl get t0 4000+ (from under 2500) in just one day?!
> 
> _Something is rotten in the state of Ultrasheen..._



I agree, I have never seen anything like this before!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 1, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> How did that Shakira girl get t0 4000+ (from under 2500) in just one day?!
> 
> _Something is rotten in the state of Ultrasheen..._



That's insane.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 1, 2010)

#2915: Morning ALL...


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 1, 2010)

Bumping, can't vote until later this afternoon! The numbers are rising, yeah WHIMSY!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 1, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> How did that Shakira girl get t0 4000+ (from under 2500) in just one day?!
> 
> _Something is rotten in the state of Ultrasheen..._


 
+ that Jasmin girl. They were both at the very bottom like last week. How did their votes spike so much in a matter of days?http://www.thegreatmodelsearch.com/profile.asp?CustomerID=278


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 1, 2010)

Got my vote in for today! 

Afternoon roll call, let's go ladies! Yeah Whimsy!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 1, 2010)

#2921


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 1, 2010)

Just voted!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 1, 2010)

Bump.............


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the votes ladies!!!


----------



## joy2day (Apr 1, 2010)

#2934


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 1, 2010)

I just voted but this contest is definitely not fair and they are not monitoring this thing.  erplexed 

That first chick is growing by thousands every day and something in the milk ain't clean. She has over 4,000 more votes than the 2nd place girl. I just don't see it.


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 1, 2010)

One vote in--6 more coming later tonight!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 1, 2010)

SO voted but I can't vote until later...


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 1, 2010)

msdeevee said:


> *I just voted but this contest is definitely not fair and they are not monitoring this thing.*  erplexed
> 
> That first chick is growing by thousands every day and something in the milk ain't clean. She has over 4,000 more votes than the 2nd place girl. I just don't see it.


 
They certainly don't monitor the system.  They say that you must wait  24 hours before you can vote for the same contestant, but they give that message even after 24 hours have passed.

I just voted!!!

Good luck, Whimsy!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm vote #2962 & ran down voters #2963 - 2967.  Goodness!  I need a nap after all that.  My people say Good Luck Whimsy!!!!!


----------



## finickyone (Apr 1, 2010)

My vote is in for the day!


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 2, 2010)

Six "good night" votes for you!

P.S> *You're so close to 3000!!!!!*


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Voted...Bumping for the late crowd


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 2, 2010)

doin tha bump....


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 2, 2010)

VOTED!


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

bumpety bump


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 2, 2010)

vote # 3067


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 2, 2010)

Just voted. Good luck!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 2, 2010)

Bump...........


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 2, 2010)

3075!!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 2, 2010)

I am so glad to see the numbers going up! At least we know these votes are REAL!


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 2, 2010)

I voted!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## joy2day (Apr 2, 2010)

#3078 -- B U M P


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 3, 2010)

Tonight's seven votes (3112-18) from our household are IN!!!


P.S. The website was acting up a bit (mixed up links...)


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 3, 2010)

Yessssssss! I love those numbers! Go Whimsy!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 3, 2010)

Voted for today ;0) 

Wow, does the number one girl really have over 10,000 votes......SMH.....how is she doing that?

Yeah WHIMSY, your numbers are climbing and you are still in the top 20, that's all that matters right now ;0)


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 3, 2010)

#3200


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

just roped in 6 more votes (including mine) and BUMP!


----------



## Flavia (Apr 3, 2010)

Haven't posted, but I have been voting daily


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 3, 2010)

*I just voted!*


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

ttt ..........


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 3, 2010)

Placed my vote for today.


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 3, 2010)

I voted!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## joy2day (Apr 3, 2010)

#3259 Bump!


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 4, 2010)

Enjoy you 7 goodnight votes!


----------



## finickyone (Apr 4, 2010)

#3274

BUMP!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks for all the votes ladies!!! only 10 more days of this crap!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 4, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> thanks for all the votes ladies!!! only 10 more days of this crap!



10 more days of staying power, we are going to keep you in the top 20, then I am sure, you and your beautiful hair will do the rest, yup!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 4, 2010)

Haven't been posting and bumping over the weekend, but I've been voting!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 5, 2010)

Good Morning, still voting, and the numbers are rising! Yeah WHIMSY ;0)


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2010)

#3417!!! Morning!!!


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 5, 2010)

*Just voted!*


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 5, 2010)

*Changed my facebook status to VOTE FOR DANIELLE! *


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Placed today's vote.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 5, 2010)

Vote # 3454


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2010)

3455 Votes


----------



## lushlady (Apr 5, 2010)

Voted.  #3456.


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 5, 2010)

The fam and I just added six more votes.


----------



## Naturallista (Apr 5, 2010)

I voted for you.... You and your hair are lovely.


----------



## redecouvert (Apr 5, 2010)

I am still voting


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Whimsy, I haven't posted in a few days but I still got you sis. Goodluck!


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 5, 2010)

Just bumping!

Will vote later.


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 6, 2010)

I just voted, Whimsy!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the votes ladies, I'm stayin in that top 20!!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 6, 2010)

Bumping for Whimsy!


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 6, 2010)

vote # 3612


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 6, 2010)

Bumping...just voted #3634!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 6, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## joy2day (Apr 6, 2010)

#3645... way to go Whimsy! I am glad to see you solid in the top 20!


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 6, 2010)

vote #3654 (and the five before)


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 6, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## finickyone (Apr 7, 2010)

BUMPITY BUMP!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 7, 2010)

got my vote in...


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 7, 2010)

I voted for today!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks ladies!! We're in the home stretch!


----------



## aurora3140 (Apr 7, 2010)

Another vote from me! 

There's little more than a week to go, so let's keep going strong ladies!


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Apr 7, 2010)

I voted! Good Luck Whimsy!!!


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 7, 2010)

*Just voted!*


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 7, 2010)

Seven votes just cast!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 7, 2010)

3874!


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 8, 2010)

I voted for today!

Good luck!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 8, 2010)

Voted for today, getting down to the wire, Yeah WHIMSY!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 8, 2010)

3915..you moving on up Girl!!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 8, 2010)

i'm holdin steady wahoooo!!!

Thanks ladies!!!
just a week left of this.... then time to cross fingers that the judges like me.

3946~~~~~


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 8, 2010)

*I voted for today!*


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 8, 2010)

Just bumping for the afternoon


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 8, 2010)

#3963 bumping...


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 8, 2010)

I got this email today:

Dear Contestant,

We are reaching out to you because you are currently one of the Top 20 contestants and have been for some time now. Congratulations!

We are looking for stories or testimonials about your experience with The Great Model Search and how you’ve self-promoted so well.  Some of you are being recognized on the street from your participation. Others have gone on the radio  to stir up votes, made t-shirts, launched e-mail campaigns and/or hosted FB pages.  If you could email us about your efforts, that will help us tell the story to the media as we wait to see who will be selected. 

Maybe you received a Johnson Products mini flat iron and had to use it in some unusual, emergency way.   Maybe you rediscovered our Johnson Products through the process and would like to share your experience.  Maybe you have fond childhood memories of getting your hair done with the Ultrasheen jar of hair dress at your side.  Only you know your stories, so we would love for you to tell them while they are fresh. Please email them to [email protected].  Be sure to include your name, location, phone and email address so we may verify the facts 

As we re-introduce Johnson Products to a new generation of consumers, we would like to sincerely thank you for joining us in this campaign.  Logging on to the GMS site and seeing such beautiful faces -- well, the pleasure has been all ours.

Best of luck,

The Great Model Search Team


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 9, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I got this email today:
> 
> Dear Contestant,
> 
> ...



This is great! They're starting to make cuts already! You know they just want to know if you're literate, in addition to pretty- LOL!
Start working it, girl!!! This is your chance start SHINING! Go, wow 'em!

P.S. We voted and are excited to see you with more than 4000 points!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 9, 2010)

That's awesome! Now it's time to get you in the top ten. Oh yeah, just voted.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 9, 2010)

shameless bump!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 9, 2010)

Not my time to vote yet, but I am excited about the post of Congratulations for remaining in the top 20, go WHIMSY!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 9, 2010)

Voted! Hang in there, we are going to keep you in the top 20!


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 9, 2010)

I voted and will vote everyday from now on.
Good luck!


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 9, 2010)

I just voted!!!

Good luck, and CONGRATULATIONS about the the Top 20 letter.  You definitely deserve it!!!!!!


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 9, 2010)

vote # 4097  ...You go Whimsy!!


----------



## lushlady (Apr 9, 2010)

#4099 for today.  I hope to see you firmly in the top ten before the weekend is over.  Good Luck!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 9, 2010)

4101 voting and bumping...I'm excited...


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 9, 2010)

Voting and Bumping!


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 9, 2010)

Six and BUMP!  Eleventh place (I think I counted that right ... I'm sleepy.  lol!)


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 9, 2010)

Go Whimsy You are in 11th


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 9, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Go Whimsy You are in 11th




Great news!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 10, 2010)

If only she had as many votes as she did views of this thread!

But you're in 11th place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vote ladies, VOTE!!!!


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 10, 2010)

V O T E D!!!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 10, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## finickyone (Apr 10, 2010)

YES! You're doing the darn thing Whimsy!

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!! 5 more days to get our vote on ladies!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 10, 2010)

Voted for today!


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 10, 2010)

I just voted!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## joy2day (Apr 10, 2010)

Voted! #4281... You're in the home stretch now Whimsy... praying for your success...


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you soooo much ladies!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Voted and Bumping for you girl


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 11, 2010)

*I just voted!

ETA: Yay Whimsy, you're in the top 10!*


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, it's exciting to see you back in the top 10!! Let's keep you there!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 11, 2010)

OH snap...Congratz...I'm bumping for the late crowd...


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 11, 2010)

YAAAYYYY top 10!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 11, 2010)

firstborn your siggie pic....lmao...getting dizzy...lmao again


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 11, 2010)

Wouldn't that be wonderful?  But I really believe that many who are reading and not posting are actually voting.  And to all of you, THANK YOU!!!  I've never met Whimsy, and totally don't have a dog in this fight, but from my interaction with her on the board, she seems like a real sweetheart.  Plus, it would be so exciting for a LHCF member to win a major competition related to hair.  

We're in the final stretch ....  Lemme go rally my troops.  lol!





Ms.Christ3n said:


> *If only she had as many votes as she did views of this thread*!
> 
> But you're in 11th place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vote ladies, VOTE!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

Voted today!


----------



## nichelle02 (Apr 11, 2010)

Voted today!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 11, 2010)

I just voted!!!!!


----------



## finickyone (Apr 11, 2010)

BUMP!!! 

TOP TEN! YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 11, 2010)

Voted. 

Back on the night watch. Busy day, but I did not want to miss out on voting for today


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Voted and a lil bump


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bumpin while I'm still up


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

one more bump before bed, night ladies


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 12, 2010)

Bumping for the early morning crowd. I have to go to class now!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the bumpage ladies!!!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 12, 2010)

I am now sick in bed. Allergies are soooo messed up right now so I will be bumping as much as possible!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 12, 2010)

^^^ Awww overload on benadryl and take a nappypoo!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol @ nappypoo! I have tried every medicine OTC and prescription! I have to get a shot tomorrow for them (shudders).

And bumping.....again


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 12, 2010)

vote# 4622


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 12, 2010)

Bumpity Bump Bump!


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 12, 2010)

Just voted!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 12, 2010)

Bump! Bump!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 12, 2010)

Bumping once more!


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 12, 2010)

I voted today!!!

Good luck, Whimsy!!!!



Ms. Christ3n, I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 12, 2010)

All 4/12/2010 votes from over here in and accounted for!  Three more days!!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 12, 2010)

Is this the same Person that's currently in the #1 spot?





http://www.starnow.com/CHYNADOLL22






I was just researching her name to see if she had a website or something and found this
Interesting she is a professional plus size model

The only other website her name popped up in my yahoo search was LHCF 

I also found this on Facebook





Weirderplexed

Maybe they are sisters
The girl on facebook name is spelled Chyna


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 12, 2010)

If it's not her, it must be her identical twin sister, huh?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 12, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 12, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Doing da bump...Voted


----------



## finickyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Doing the BUMP!!!


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 13, 2010)

Glad to see still in the top 10!


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 13, 2010)

Votes are in for today!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just voted...only 2 more days, 2 more dayssss


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 14, 2010)

Bumping and voting!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 14, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## Aspire (Apr 14, 2010)

Voted today


----------



## sithembile (Apr 14, 2010)

Voted today!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the support guys!!!

Yeah, that girl chamir/chyna is going hard on FB campaigning for votes on the johnsons page.  

PS I died at your 'research' blkonyx!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 14, 2010)

When will the results come in? This is the loooongest campaign ever.
And, yeah, I voted for ya!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 14, 2010)

^^^ thanks for the vote!!! and I dunno.  Just one more day of voting and then we wait for the Johnsons Judges to pick the top 16 that they like....then we get forms to fill out as an "interview" and after that they pick their top 5 i think to go to LA


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2010)

Still voting!!!


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 14, 2010)

I voted hun!!! Good Luck!! I dunno how in the world did I miss this thread..


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 14, 2010)

amazing said:


> I voted hun!!! Good Luck!! I dunno how in the world did I miss this thread..



Thanks for the vote!
Me neither! Only one day left now!!!


----------



## dr.j (Apr 14, 2010)

Voted!  Bump....


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 14, 2010)

Bumping last day to vote!!!


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 14, 2010)

Vote # 4978


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 14, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks for the vote!
> Me neither! Only one day left now!!!


 
AWW, girl, i'm so sorry.. well, i'll have my DH, and my home girl log on and vote (seriously)... and if they are taking "last day votes" tomor, i'll do the same.. that'll be 6 votes total.. and if i have a lil more time, i'll contact a few others who do nothin online, and have them vote as well!! Hope you be one of the winners =).


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 14, 2010)

Can't vote until later, but bumping to keep this on top ...


----------



## lushlady (Apr 14, 2010)

Just voted.  Good luck.


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

Voted #4482!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 14, 2010)

shameless bump!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't vote until later, but they sent me an email today, showing the number of times I voted in total and the days I placed my votes, and the name of the constestant I voted for,lol and you are in #7th place go baby go!


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck, Whimsy!

And don't be getting "hair lazy" now (BUSTED!)--Deep condition that beautiful hair 'cause you have a contest to win!


----------



## finickyone (Apr 14, 2010)

Reporting for voting duty!

Way to go Whimsy! 7th place! YAY!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 15, 2010)

OMG!!! you are tied for 6th with 4542 I'm about to make SO vote!!! I still can't vote yet


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 15, 2010)

:woohoo: SO just voted #4543 , you are in 6th place...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 15, 2010)

Please don't forget to give us updates on the contest and your progression through the other phases. Best of luck Whimsy, even though with the gorgeous strands you have you don't really need it.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 15, 2010)

It's midnight where I am, I voted a few minutes before midnight, you are tied for 6th again, Congrats and yes plz plz plz keep us updated with the results


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 15, 2010)

*I voted! 6th place, let's get some more votes!!!*


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 15, 2010)

Vote #4555 .. I guess that was my last vote, Whims.  You're at 6th place, which is a righteous showing and you still have time to get more votes.  I sincerely hope you win this thing.  I don't see how you won't make the L.A. cut, and girl once they see all that gorgeous hair in person .... you got this!

Good luck!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I wish you could hit #5 by the time the pole close


----------



## aurora3140 (Apr 15, 2010)

I voted a couple of hours ago and it's past 6:30 pm on the 15th where I am.   With the time difference, it's my last vote before the polls close.

Congrats on 6th place!

ETA:  I checked the numbers and there's plenty of time left for Whimsy to claim 5th.  Keep it up everyone!  You've done an awesome job!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 15, 2010)

I just need to say for the hundredth time THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for your votes and support and positivity throughout this long arze voting process.  I'm so grateful for all my LHCF sisters rallying for this.  It means so much to me.  
I really wanted to win this opportunity and because of all of you I now have a fighting chance.  You guys put me in the top 6! That's incredible.  I really appreciate it.

My only job now is to wait to be contacted by Johnsons.  So I'm going to pray hard that it happens.  The top 16 is up to their discretion.  And then after filling out their forms and undergoing background checks n all, then the top 5 is chosen (again at their discretion) to go to finals in LA.

My fingers are crossed and my hair will be deep conditioned weekly if not more often till I hear from them LOL!!

THANK YOU AGAIN LADIES!!!!

---- I just realized today's the last day, not yesterday lol!!  ::running off to vote::


----------



## Ltown (Apr 15, 2010)

Voted today! Good luck


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 15, 2010)

Just cast my final vote! So glad to see you have climbed in the ranks Whimsy! 

Let's keep this post bumped today!


Yeah Whimsy!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank yoou.... and bumping...


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 15, 2010)

me and hubby voted again!!! =)...


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 15, 2010)

Voting and bumping!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 15, 2010)

So it wouldn't let me vote. it said voting closes 4/15 at 11:59pm but it's not letting me get my votes in!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 15, 2010)

I was about to place my final vote and it said the same thing.


----------



## Amcd (Apr 15, 2010)

That just happened to me to and it is not yet 11:59 p.m. EST.  Is it just for you or the other contestants as well?  I will try to vote for someone who has like 10 votes and see what happens.


----------



## Amcd (Apr 15, 2010)

It wouldn't let me voet for anyone else either.  It's not good that they can't follow their own rules.


----------



## Amcd (Apr 15, 2010)

Whimsy you should take a picture of how many votes the top 20 have know to make sure they don't change since voting has stopped early.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 15, 2010)

I cast my final vote but when I clicked the vote for me button again it said voting closed.

I wish you the best Whimsy. 

I get a reminder at home directly and it showed you in 6th place. I hope you stay in the top 10 better yet I hope you win cause #1 seems bogus.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm so excited for you Whimsy, best of luck.


----------



## prettybyrd (Apr 15, 2010)

My SO and I can't make our final votes until 7, so if we aren't able like everyone else seems not to be, I wish you all the best, Whimsy!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 15, 2010)

ttt just in case ...


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 15, 2010)

ladies, go to the site and VOTE. the problem is fixed.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 15, 2010)

washnset said:


> ladies, go to the site and VOTE. the problem is fixed.


 



Thanks! It let me vote this time. Good luck!


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 15, 2010)

I voted today!!!

I wish you the very best of luck, Whimsy!!!


----------



## NanieHaitienne (Apr 15, 2010)

Just voted 
it's only 6:25 here we still got time!


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Just Voted!! Good luck Whimsy!


----------



## naturalhigh (Apr 15, 2010)

Voted!! Goodluck


----------



## ajacks (Apr 15, 2010)

Got my last vote in!  Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 15, 2010)

From the Johnson Products Website:




> BECAUSE OF AN UNEXPECTED VOTING INTERRUPTION,
> VOTING HAS BEEN EXTENDED UNTIL
> 3:00 AM EST ON 4/16/2010!



It's not over yet ladies ... we've got a few more hours to vote.  I don't know what the HECK they're doing, but let's get to crackin'!!


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## dr.j (Apr 15, 2010)

I voted!!  Bumping....


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 15, 2010)

bumping this up!


----------



## prettybyrd (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah!  Got our votes in!!!   Good luck, Whimsy!


----------



## joy2day (Apr 15, 2010)

Paid my taxes and voted today! Best wishes Whimsy!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 15, 2010)

voted #4649!!


----------



## 3akay3 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just did my last vote!!!

Good luck


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't vote until later on, so I'll bump


----------



## finickyone (Apr 15, 2010)

#4706

BUMP! PLEASE VOTE LADIES, VOTING HAS BEEN EXTENDED TO 4/16, 3 AM. WHIMSY HAS MOVED FROM 6TH TO 7TH PLACE.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 16, 2010)

Already voted, but will keep you bumped as long as I am on the computer between now and 3 am, may not be much longer, but i am cheering for you!


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 16, 2010)

bumping again


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 16, 2010)

I believe the voting is over?
I see a "Congratulations to the Top 48 contestants" page now.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations Whimsy! Glad you were in the top 20!


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 18, 2010)

H E L L O O O o o....


Am I the only one going through withdrawal...?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL nope, I was looking for this thread last night to bump but got distracted, I'm glad you found it. Any updates Whimsy?


----------



## KSand (Apr 18, 2010)

Voted! Your hair is beautiful BTW. I hope you win.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 18, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> LOL nope, I was looking for this thread last night to bump but got distracted, I'm glad you found it. Any updates Whimsy?



Got an email with a survey, questions like: do u allow johnsons to use ur image, do you use johnsons products, are you natural or relaxed, are you willing to have your hair relaxed with johnsons products (i said no, and if it takes me outta the running i don't care!), are you willing to have your hair cut and styled with johnsons products....

It also asked for headshots, with no makeup of my face full on and of my profile.  You had to send within 72 hours or you'd be disqualified.  

So I did the survey and sent in the pix and I'm hoping I go on to the next round despite my answer on the relaxing thing.




KSand said:


> Voted! Your hair is beautiful BTW. I hope you win.



LOL voting is closed!    But thanks for the complimenet


----------



## Flavia (Apr 18, 2010)

Whimsy, Are you willing to allow them to cut your hair?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 18, 2010)

Flavia said:


> Whimsy, Are you willing to allow them to cut your hair?



Yes, I won't mind a cut or color....but if they come trying to give me a halle short cut...i'm outta there.  

The thing I'm most worried about if I make it far enough, is how they handle the heat on my hair.  I'm going to bring my maxiglide and be like...its ok, i'll take it from here...


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 20, 2010)

OK  I thought it before, but now i'm sure.  They must have the people in mind who they want to win.  Cuz look what I got today: 

Greetings Contestants,

Due to the number of contestants that did not complete the original survey, we are allowing for one final opportunity to do so. We ask that you please recomplete this survey once again even if you have already done so, in order for us to compile your responses in a more timely fashion. The deadline for this survey is tomorrow April 21 at 6 p.m. (EST).

If you have not already submitted your current headshots, please do so by 6 p.m. tomorrow as well. We would like one profile headshot and one headshot taken of you on center, both without any makeup. These photos must be high resolution. Please email both headshots in one email to [email protected].

Failure to complete the survey and email the required photographs within the alloted time frame will disqualify you from being in the Top 48, no exceptions.


Now, the first email said get it in a certain timeframe or you're disqualified.....WHY would you be offering an extension, if for any reason other than, the person you want to win hasn't submitted their survey/pics.

I'm disgusted at the whole process right now.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 20, 2010)

It does sound extremely suspect.  I had my suspicions about it as expressed previously.  You would hope something like this would be above board and fair, especially with such a reputable company.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 20, 2010)

From unjustifiably taking away votes to *this*, it's just very unprofessional.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2010)

Whimsy,

That is very disheartening...I always want to think the best of people, but the shinanegans that they have been pulling are just ridiculous...I know that you are disgusted as I would be too!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 20, 2010)

shenanigans hahahhaha haven't heard that one in a while.

thanks for the laugh, but yes, it's annoying.  I'm disgusted with the whole contest.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry Whimsy I wouldn't let them cut my hair, why can't you rep the products with long hair?  There is to much shadiness going on, you let them cut your hair just for them to tell you LaQuida got the gig . There are just to many red flags.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 28, 2010)

Whimsy, you advanced to the TOP 16?!!

http://www.thegreatmodelsearch.com/index_closed.asp

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 28, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Whimsy, you advanced to the TOP 16?!!
> 
> http://www.thegreatmodelsearch.com/index_closed.asp
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*



I DID????


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 28, 2010)

I DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDD!!!!!!!!!!!  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 28, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I DID????



LMAO I believe so. There were 48 contestants on the page when the contest ended, now it's only 16 and it says "Congratulations to the Top 16 Contestants"


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 28, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDD!!!!!!!!!!!  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO




Congrats again!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 28, 2010)

doin tha happy dance!!!! i'm psyched!!! i'm going to visualize winning the whole shebang!!!


----------



## Flavia (Apr 28, 2010)

Is the girl that finished first not in the top 16?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 28, 2010)

Flavia said:


> Is the girl that finished first not in the top 16?



It appears she is there, but her picture oddly enough looks different.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 28, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> It appears she is there, but her picture oddly enough looks different.




GGRRRRRRRR  There's something fishy here.

But hey, I'm just glad i'm in the top 16, and I am praying for the top 8!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations Whimsy!!!! I see LaQuida and all her shadiness didn't make it.... You're still in da game


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 28, 2010)

How did I miss this? Congratulations Whimsy!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 29, 2010)

Whimsy!!!  Congrats on making the first cut!  I knew you would.


----------



## Whimsy (May 11, 2010)

Oh gosh yall, i'm so excited, nervous, anxious, happy, scared.....

*Friday* they will let us know who's in the top 8.

The top 8 gets flown out to LA for the final judging, photoshoots, gets $$ and all kindsa good stuff.

I'm toooooo thrilled.

But so anxious.  Friday is sooo far away it seems like.  Longest week of my life LOL


----------



## flowinlocks (May 11, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Oh gosh yall, i'm so excited, nervous, anxious, happy, scared.....
> 
> *Friday* they will let us know who's in the top 8.
> 
> ...


 


Don't worry girl you got this. Get ready to start packing.


----------



## finickyone (May 11, 2010)

Positive thoughts & look at that swing in your pic. How could you NOT be in the top 8?


----------



## lilikoi (May 12, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> doin tha happy dance!!!! i'm psyched!!! i'm going to visualize winning the whole shebang!!!



How did I miss all this?!!

Congrats! And keeping fingers crossed for a top 8 spot. 


Now, off to check out the competition!


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (May 12, 2010)

Just voted good luck


----------



## Whimsy (May 12, 2010)

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Just voted good luck



LMAO

Girl no you didn't!

But THANKS for the luck!!!


----------



## lilikoi (May 12, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> LMAO
> 
> Girl no you didn't!
> 
> But THANKS for the luck!!!



First I was like wha...erplexed   then oh no...  then    but then I just 


I like your positive response to this....


Hang in there. Friday's almost here.

Blessings.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 12, 2010)

Good luck Whimsy.  If you aren't in the top 8, I am convinced this contest is FIXED!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 12, 2010)

Yeah WHIMSY! Watch, you are going to go from 8.............number ONE in no time!

I am praying for a LANDSLIDE win ;0)


----------



## soulfusion (May 12, 2010)

lol! I was getting mad again .. thought they were being triflin, re-opening the polls for another extension.  

I agree with the advice that you should pack those bags.  You're going to LA!


----------



## caribgirl (May 12, 2010)

I can't wait for you to stun the judges with all of that beautiful hair and winning personality. It's yours...CLAIM IT  !


----------



## Nonie (May 12, 2010)

Why did I come into this thread? I am now on edge and will be till Friday. Just like I get every time I see that bloody thread of Netta's. (When is her reveal again? Nah, don't tell me if it isn't time yet. I'm not gonna play coz she doesn't play fair.)

Whimsy, you are such a fun and happy person.  @ "no you didn't".


----------



## Whimsy (May 14, 2010)

It's all over.  I didn't make the top 8


----------



## Sharpened (May 14, 2010)

Aww... *hugs*Whimsy 

You will find something even better, or create that opportunity yourself.


----------



## lushlady (May 14, 2010)

Sigh. . .Good luck on your next big endeavor.  I have to go be nosey now and see who is in the top 8.

ETA:  (Dr. Evil Voice)  RIIIIIGHT. . .  I only see two that would make me look twice at their hair or make me wonder what good things they were doing to get it like that.  On the other hand I'm looking at your siggy and your ponytail looks like thick fluffy curly goodness.  Again. . .SIGH.


----------



## Amerie123 (May 14, 2010)

are u serious? why not? did they say?


----------



## Whimsy (May 14, 2010)

amazing said:


> are u serious? why not? did they say?



Nope, no word.  I just checked the website and didn't see me among the 8 finalists 

It's all good.  This just wasn't for me, but something else great will be.


----------



## Amerie123 (May 14, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Nope, no word. I just checked the website and didn't see me among the 8 finalists
> 
> It's all good. This just wasn't for me, but something else great will be.


 

Yeah, you are right...


----------



## KinkyGenius (May 14, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Nope, no word. I just checked the website and didn't see me among the 8 finalists
> 
> It's all good. This just wasn't for me, but something else great will be.


 

Your blessing will come Whimsy


----------



## Nonie (May 14, 2010)

OP!

Sometimes the wrong doors have to close so you can find the right door.


----------



## lilikoi (May 14, 2010)

Nonie said:


> OP!
> 
> Sometimes the wrong doors have to close so you can find the right door.



I couldn't have said it better...


Although I'm disappointed (at them, not you!) I think you accomplished so much and made many friends during this journey. You should be proud.

Give yourself a very short period of time to grieve ( I'm working through the 'anger' stage right now--injustice sets me off!) then bounce back and actively pursue a new adventure. We'll be there for you again!


----------



## caribgirl (May 14, 2010)

Although I'm disappointed, I agree that you will receive your rewards in due time. We will be here to cheer you on, Whims .


----------



## LushLox (May 14, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> It's all over.  I didn't make the top 8





What!? They must be blind, and stupid. 

I'm sorry hun  I'm sure you're destined for something special, don't give up!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 14, 2010)

Oh nooooo, I can't believe this! You have the best hair hands down! Don't let it get you down to much. I had to give this whole contest the sideeye, just to many red flags. I'm positive there is something better for you coming your way soon...


----------



## flowinlocks (May 14, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh nooooo, I can't believe this! You have the best hair hands down! Don't let it get you down to much. *I had to* *give this whole contest the sideeye, just to many red flags. I'm positive there is something better for you coming your way soon...[/QUOTE*]
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more.


----------

